# Spring MJ/Cannabis Mamas!!



## Lemon Juice

Happy Spring!!







:
*
And Spring arose on the garden fair,
Like the Spirit of Love felt everywhere;
And each flower and Herb on Earth's dark breast
rose from the dreams of its wintry rest.
~Percy Bysshe Shelley, "The Sensitive Plant"
*

***
Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we wouldn't want to discourage anyone from joining us. So... please Speak, Act, and Medicate responsibly.
Also, remember the UA:
Quote:
Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Here is a list of useful links:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...marijuana.html
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html
http://www.norml.org/
http://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/study.php
http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm
http://www.greenmedicinegroup.org/pages/2/index.htm
http://www.medicalmj.org/
http://www.wamm.org/medicinalbenefits.htm
http://www.medicalmarijuanaprocon.org/
http://www.drugwarfacts.org/medicalm.htm
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/
http://americanmarijuana.org/
http://www.mpp.org/site/c.glKZLeMQIs....BF78/Home.htm
http://www.maps.org/mmj/
http://www.aclu.org/drugpolicy/medma...s20060124.html
http://www.cannabisnews.com/cgi-bin/...sread.pl?25000


----------



## sg784

subbing for now. post later


----------



## ~D~

Hey everymama!!

Just stopping by for a quick break from class... Rounding up week 6 and it doesn't get any easier! It's mentally exhausting and I am having serious doubts if I can do this, I may need a tutor for Algebra to get me through the last 3 weeks of class...

Well, I better be off, the sooner I get done, the sooner I can *relax* before bed. Which may be later than sooner at the rate I'm going.

I was sooo glad to see the Spring Thread, btw...















:


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

subbing.
Addy made a new friend who came over today, she lives three houses down from us. and i made a comment to her dad about our other neighbor who is 420 friendly, and then we got on the subject, he is 420 friendly too. SWEET!


----------



## poiyt

subbing


----------



## Jojo F.

: Spring!!!!







:

D- do you have to plot things on the calculator? That's what got me







:

Tiff- That rocks!!

See what I mean?! More people then we think partake









Lemon- I'm going to pm you my new info









Oh, we actually ate dinner AT the table IN the dining room tonight!


----------



## gruver

I'm deleting my posts here since they have been quoted elsewhere.


----------



## sunanthem




----------



## katmann

New here...

I was checking out the Winter thread and enjoyed it. I don't partake currently, and I haven't since before I was pregnant. But I wholeheartedly support responsible marijuana use, so I think it's great that this thread exists. The parts in the last thread about talking to your kids about it was great. Someday DH and I might partake again, and we'll want to be upfront with our kid. Though, we live in a rural conservative area, so it's not lax like Cali or other places (plus finding some green around here is next to impossible).


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunanthem* 





































Saamy...I miss you! How are you???









gruver...a mama that most of us know well and used to be part of this tribe had testing done on her and she lived in TX. Not sure if it is random there as I haven't lived there in years and years but her babe was taken from her and her dh and they had to attend narcotics classes







: as well. Luckily her mother was able to take her babe and live with them that way but it was a scary ordeal for her...and as a result she had a homebirth with her next. There was talk of this in a past thread...have you tried to search the old MJ threads for info?

I stopped 45 days before I was due in case of a transfer...but I had a wonderful homebirth that went well, thankfully. I didn't think the risk was worth it and glad I did stop since a mama in my DDC told us after our births that the hospitals do test here (she happened to work in labor/delivery at a hospital I *could* have had to transfer to). For me it was better safe than sorry









Tiff...awesome! I still need to hook you up w/ my old friends back there







Very friendly









D...good luck!

and Jojo, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to see your new place. I have to PM you now. We are packing away and I can't stand it







: So sick of moving! Ready to be settled in our new place and relax!


----------



## lucifugous

Hello, happy Spring to everyone! And (noticing it is after midnight here) happy Easter for anyone who celebrates it. Baby D and I have been staying with my mom since last Monday so I haven't been smoking much. Her father and I have never been so uncertain about our future together, it's a terrible feeling! I have been smoking a few cigarettes (like 1-2 per day) and I feel crummy about that







.
This gets sooo OT but I had to share because my mom scared the shit out of me when I was stoned... possibly the reason I haven't been partaking, LoL! The third (I think) night I was here, I had finally gotten D back to sleep after one of her late evening awakenings. I smoked out on the porch and then got online. My mom came in here and started complaining about how the baby had woken her up twice already that evening and she got four hours of sleep in the past two nights combined and what the hell was I doing on the computer in the middle of the night. She was illuminated by the slightly bluish light from the screen and instead of speaking, this strange whisper-screaming... it was scary! I was like "oh my god," and just went to my room and laid down. Then I realized it was 10:40PM! Seriously?! I tried to sleep for a little bit but there were some things I really had to do so I got up and did them and went down at twelve... a very normal time for me. I got scared, wondering am I going to be living with someone I have to actively avoid at night, etc. But she brought it up first thing in the morning and although she meant everything she had said, she did feel a lot better after getting 7 straight hours (which is really good for her).
Of course it is weird just to be in a position that someone would tell me to go to bed... but also, my mom has this need to control and plan out everything she does way ahead, and my partner is totally the opposite. I am a little bit like that, enough that it's been a source of conflict between him & I, but my mom is so extreme with it that at times I am reeling at her inflexibility. Other than that, we are having fun and doing lots of stuff together. I've been working on getting a job out here ...if I do that might really seal our separation. I have no idea what to do. He pretty much gave up on working out our differences, and made a point to say it (more aggressively than he had before) in front of my mom obviously knowing that she would offer for D & I to stay with her. But we are talking on the phone a bit and on one hand there seems to be a fair chance that we will give it another shot, while on the other hand he is still skeptical that there will be any difference. He's right, we will just fall back into the same problems again. So I dono. >sigh<


----------



## Mama2Rio

lucifugous- sorry abput your situation... i could never live with my parents, and i get along with my mom really well. she would just freak if i was to leave the house at like 10 pm, she did this last i was visiting and i was 24 at the time and haven't lived there since i was 17. what does your mom expect, you have a baby, babies wake up at night. good luck finding a job.


----------



## zonapellucida

OOOH new tread. Happy Oestar everyone! subbing


----------



## mama516/419

: Great to see you all on the sunny side ! ( Well right now its kind of the drizzily side but we have faith ) I enjoyed the link to that book - some of the reviews were fun too - Signed a Law abiding Citizen LOL - people need to grow beyond what is told to them and experience things for themselves.
Peace


----------



## ~D~

jojo ~ Right now it's all functions and graphing, but not on a calculator. I never made it through a whole year of algebra in HS so I am sooooo drowning right now.









katmann ~














:

lemonjuice ~ Thanks I need all the luck I can get.

lucifugous ~ I don't know what to say except







it'll all work out.

....hi ho hi ho it's off to class I go







:


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Subbing here too - it finally feels like spring here, it's raining instead of snowing, that's a start, right?







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

freaking out...not much time...dp is coming home now. we went to the park and didn't lock the doors (dp has the keys







) came home and both doors wide open.







:


----------



## ckberkey

First time posting here! I am going through a super rough patch and doing a pretty good job of keeping it together. I told my dear sweet sister a bit of what is going on and she gave me some great advice. I am a strong person, a great mother, these things are really bad now, but will be easier as time passes... and I should totally smoke a bowl, esp after I have been crying. Honestly I have not been able to really cry yet. I would love to smoke some. I have no friends or family here, though. Actually my couple of dear friends who could have helped me out in that area died unexpected painful deaths within the last six months. Maybe I'll buy a pack of American Spirits. Don't worry... I am not the addictive type. Well how is that for a hello? Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
freaking out...not much time...dp is coming home now. we went to the park and didn't lock the doors (dp has the keys







) came home and both doors wide open.







:

holy frack!!!!
is everything ok?


----------



## Lemon Juice

Things are fine...not sure what in the world happened w/ the door situation??? It was freaky but all was well, thanks for asking









We are having such a crud filled day







: I can't wait to finally move!

hello and welcome, ckberkey







I hope things improve. Sorry you're not having a green day when you need one!


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## gruver

subbing


----------



## dynogirl

e.


----------



## Jojo F.

spent the day at the park, face is wicked burned, pale yankees









holymoly- Mama, I'm so sorry you are going through this with no one close. Here is a







from all of us. You are amazingly strong & your boys & new LO are so lucky to have an awsome mama like you. They will learn to love and respect others from YOU.

As long as you use in moderation you are OK. It helps you to be a better you, to relax in this time of turmoil, it is like any medicine but, all natural. Having a stressful pregnancy *CAN* cause complications (or not) so I believe helping yourself to stay cool and collected is a priority besides nutrition.

Stay safe, happy, and know that even though we may not know eachother IRL we are all still here to help


----------



## Mamatolea

: Happy spring!









Big hugs for everyone. I am sick as a dog(as Saamy can attest!







) but I wanted to sub and say hi!


----------



## dynogirl

thank you jojo!


----------



## katmann

holymoly - I agree with jojo, but I would only be worried about partaking during your divorce. You wouldn't want anything to affect you having custody of your kids. Don't want to give stbxh any ammunition, kwim? Especially since it sounds acrimonious already. Hope things improve, and congrats on your surprise.


----------



## mistymama

Holymoly - my biggest concern would be smoking during the divorce - it will be very easy for your stbxdh's attorney to ask for drug testing. And since you are pg, you can't use any detox stuff ... that would be my biggest concern. It could cause you to loose custody, the courts don't see MJ any different from crack, kwim?


----------



## mama516/419

holymoly - I agree with everyone else . I can say honestly from my expreiences with DD , my friends IRLs experiences with their children and the women on green passions ( and now here) I have NEVER heard of a "pot defect" unlike - say fetal alchol syndrom . But if you want a link http://search.marchofdimes.com/cgi-b...rd=DRUG+drugs+
and mostly I think they too are trying to cover some ass - I never heard of any person ( newborn or adult ) withdrawing from pot ...








Sorry about your STBX hope things work out well

A little happier news we seemed to have solved out gnat prob ( nasty little buggers) so DH is happy as can be !
Peace


----------



## witchypants

So for those of you who cut back how much you smoked or quit altogether while pregnant at what point did you do that? When you were TTC'ing; once you got the BFP; or not 'till near delivery? I realize that this depends on how 'planned' the pregnancy was...but still. What did you green lovin' mamas do?
TIA!!!


----------



## poiyt

with my first pregnancy, I didnt have access to a lot, so I did it probably about a total of 10 times furing my pregnancy - I didnt have a timeline for when I would stop.

With this pregnancy, I have acces all the time...but at about 20-23 weeks along...I didnt feel like doing it, like my body was telling me not to. And this pregnancy has made me much more relaxed and calm that I havent felt the need to do it...so I havent since then. Not because its my timeline - just because thats what my body says to me.


----------



## Abismommy

Hey mama's did not find out about this thread till today!
So glad too see it








artaking helps with the PPD symptoms I've been having.


----------



## mistymama

We just got some really good, homegrown delivered.







It's been several weeks without and I can tell a difference in dh's depression. MJ helps his sad moods, big time.

I'm so happy spring is here - it's sunny and ds and I are going to the store in a bit to get tomato, peppers & herbs to plant in our patio garden. This weekend we are taking off at noon Friday to spend the weekend at the beach. I just love this time of year...


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katmann* 
holymoly - I agree with jojo, but I would only be worried about partaking during your divorce. You wouldn't want anything to affect you having custody of your kids. Don't want to give stbxh any ammunition, kwim? Especially since it sounds acrimonious already. Hope things improve, and congrats on your surprise.









: I forgot about that part


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

today SUCKS
and i have NO herbal medicine.
none.
dry.
like the sahara.
i am in pain. i am impatient, i am yelling and crying.
i need a BIG break


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
today SUCKS
and i have NO herbal medicine.
none.
dry.
like the sahara.
i am in pain. i am impatient, i am yelling and crying.
i need a BIG break

Oh I am so sorry... we are definitely in danger of a drought here too. I am conserving like mad and drinking lots of chammomile with rosehips and a healthy dose of valerian root - which throws off the great flavor of of the other two but really helps. I've used valerian root in different ways, but if you can't take the taste, it's available in prefilled caps too. Hope that helps...


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace~** 
Hey Mamas,
Been away a while!
Stopping in to show some LOVE!!!
MUA*







:
Happy Spring~*







:
Blessings of Bright GReen Goodness!
xoxoxo, me*









:~Right back atcha~







:


----------



## Mal85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchypants* 
So for those of you who cut back how much you smoked or quit altogether while pregnant at what point did you do that? When you were TTC'ing; once you got the BFP; or not 'till near delivery? I realize that this depends on how 'planned' the pregnancy was...but still. What did you green lovin' mamas do?
TIA!!!









I wasn't actively trying to get pregnant. I mistook my pregnancy symptoms for an oncoming period and a touch of the flu... so I was almost 7 weeks along before finding out I was preggo. As a knee jerk response, I stopped partaking immediately. I did a lot of research on partaking while pregnant and got the nerve to do it again during the second trimester. I did a handful of times... although I knew it was safe, I always felt a little twinge of guilt when I did it (I even used a vaporizer) so I didn't do it often mostly during times of extreme stress. I stopped completely about 7 weeks before my due date because I was having a hospital birth.


----------



## Jojo F.

Tiff-







and







:







: I'm out too and it will definitely be a while before I get more. With the move and DH's pay cut we are REALLY strapped.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

HEy all just marking my spot I have a fussy corbyn on my hands. I'll have to come back and tell you all about my newest developments. For lemon Juice exclusively because at this point you're probably the only one that will know what I am talking about my date that I have been given is the 5th of may and then I am done with this situation.... Corbyn is now 22lbs and 29 inches and he's coming on 6 months on the 25th of April so yay!


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 







:







: .

laughup


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchypants* 
So for those of you who cut back how much you smoked or quit altogether while pregnant at what point did you do that? When you were TTC'ing; once you got the BFP; or not 'till near delivery? I realize that this depends on how 'planned' the pregnancy was...but still. What did you green lovin' mamas do?
TIA!!!









i think i stopped about 2 months prego, i was so sick andsmoking was making me dizzy. i had smoked a few times durring the second trimester to keep some food down, but that was it. now that i don't hang around w/ most of the people i use to, i don't have a hook-up, dh knows one guy at work and i have one friend, my friend gets his from his bro out of state, so he picks up 3-5 X a year. we don't partake often due to availability and trust. i have a huge trust issue with who i get it from now because of dd.


----------



## Roland's mom

witchypants~
I don't think I had any guidelines on when I would partake. I may have heard something about the babies brain really forming in the last trimester. We knew we would have a hospital delivery, so I think I vowed at one point that I would quit at 5 weeks prior to my due date. I think I did that, but slipped maybe once. I mainly listened to my body. When I couldn't even look at food, the munchies helped. However when my heartburn kicked it in the last few months, I couldn't even stand the smell, let alone the taste! When I did partake however, I would say that I greatly reduced the amount. I would take one hit once a night maybe. And I took myself out of the room when everyone was chain smoking too. I got my one and left the room. No need to take all the second hand stuff in, too!! I'll tell you too, that when the last trimester came around I was so busy getting stuff ready that I never really noticed that I missed it









On a different note, Why did you all send messages "subbing"? I am new here and haven't seen this before. Have a great Friday!!
Blossom


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roland's mom* 
On a different note, Why did you all send messages "subbing"? I am new here and haven't seen this before. Have a great Friday!!
Blossom


Subbing means they are subscribing to the thread, then you can choose how to be updated (emailed) about the thread, ie. daily, weekly, etc. Click on "thread tools" to subscribe. It took me a while to figure that out since I was too chicken to ask!!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
HEy all just marking my spot I have a fussy corbyn on my hands. I'll have to come back and tell you all about my newest developments. For lemon Juice exclusively because at this point you're probably the only one that will know what I am talking about my date that I have been given is the 5th of may and then I am done with this situation.... Corbyn is now 22lbs and 29 inches and he's coming on 6 months on the 25th of April so yay!









: I have been waiting to see an update. This is wonderful, amazing news for you and him! Much love to you both!







: I'd love to see how big he has gotten too!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Just wanted to add that we got some awesome green from NYC...NYC Diesel and Sage. Very pricey b/c of the location







but wonderful top notch stuff! This time around we got some candy too...mostly used for medicinal purposes. We have yet to take some licks but I look forward to trying it out!







Anyone else try any candy/lollipop?


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 







: I have been waiting to see an update. This is wonderful, amazing news for you and him! Much love to you both!







: I'd love to see how big he has gotten too!

I'll post some pics soon. I am sooo happy for myself and proud of me. And I'm so glad that its almost over.







:


----------



## Peace~*

AWESOME!
And We'll do our best to support you, but you need real people there with you.
Great to Hear that Daddy is going to be involved!
Stay in PEACE
Be In JOY. FEAR is Illusion. You Can only Fear If You Allow That!
ALLOw PEACE NOW!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *holymoly* 
hey mamas. due to major madness in my life i am now posting under a different name. ....
anyway, i'm rambling but i'm really needing support. ...
... i don't really have anyone to talk to or lean on.

...so mamas, could you humor me and tell me it's ok? of course, everything in moderation. but some back up would do me a world of good.

btw, i've been hearing the heartbeat and it is more amazing to me then ever.

thanks mamas. peace and love.


----------



## Jojo F.

~kitnkaboodle~ Congrats!!







: (I know of your story from another board







) That's so awsome
















Lemon- I'm coming over!







this house is d.r.y.


----------



## libranbutterfly

It is a green day for me. I dont partake on work nights. It has been over a month, filled with stress, so looking forward to the girls going to sleep.


----------



## russianthistle

I'm with the others, holymoly. I think that you need to follow your intuition on this one. I've not shied away (i'm 39 weeks today) and didn't in the past, and I have no qualms about that....neither do the people I work with. If it helps, I think you should be cool. If your body tells you it doesn't, the you might want to rethink it.








s, mama.


----------



## katbomumof3

Hey! Just popping in to say i miss you Mama's!







: And its so nice to see so many new Mama's here as well!
Peace all


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 

Lemon- I'm coming over!







this house is d.r.y.

If we see BIL tomorrow you MUST come over this week! I have that awesome gift for you too..it's ready!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katbomumof3* 
Hey! Just popping in to say i miss you Mama's!







: And its so nice to see so many new Mama's here as well!
Peace all









Hi mama! I hope you are well







I miss you!~


----------



## deadheadmomma

Hi all, didn't know about this thread till today. I definitely miss partaking. Haven't since my 2nd trimester and DS is 21 months







. We're still nursing and I know it would probably be ok, I'm just overly paranoid. And for the lady who wanted reasurance, while I was prego and feeling a little guilty about smoking, I found on norml's website a study of women in I think Jamaica (that memory lost thing) and their babies were healthy some healthier than the babies of mommas that didn't partake. BTW my son is very healthy, has been in the 91st percentile for height and weight his whole life, so I would say go for it. My only worry was what pesticides etc might be mixed in, which is mostly why I'm still waiting







.


----------



## Jojo F.

kat- Good to "see" you!!!!

Lemon- I'm dying to invite you all over to see the new place, I'm thinking *maybe* this week or next even if we aren't completely settled- it's going to take a while anyway. BTW, how is the packing going? oooohhhhh, now I remember


----------



## ~D~

Hi everyone~
Just stopping in for a







: *break*... I have had a very stressful week with dd going through pre-teen emotional issues (we had to see the doc & everything) and I had to break into my herb supply I _was_ trying to save for a rainy day. Guess what? It rained all week...


----------



## katbomumof3

Hey guess what! I finally met another Mama irl, who is unschooling, herb loving, crucnchy as can be







:
JoJo - are you homeschooling this year?
How is everyone? I've missed so much!







:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

JoJo.F - Thanks so much... This journey has been so tiring on me. I can't wait to come out with the whole story when its all finished with... Only 16 more days and then I am DONE with that part of my life.

Hey all... Haven't been able to partake for a few good weeks and could sure use some right now but I just have to wait. I wish I knew how to start growing it on my own and then I would but in my position that's probably not a good idea anyways... Oh well can't wait to be able to let you all in on what went on.


----------



## Peace~*

:
LOVE YA'll Mamas!







:
Mua*
















Jus hangin roun' the house, playing games with the kiddos.
We're preparing for a "Lady Bug" tea Party














n







EarthDay!22nd







:
LOVE TO ALL FAmilies and Friends!
Peace IN OUr World!









P.S. do We Have Any Southern/Central CAlifornia Folks Here?


----------



## Mama2Rio

Peace, the tea party sounds sooo cute! i cant wait for dd to be old enough to enjoy things like that!


----------



## usandthegirls

Did/would you tell your midwife that you partake?


----------



## usandthegirls

Subbing!







:


----------



## Jojo F.

kat- Yup!! Well, more like unschooling at this point. With the move and new baby it's been hard for me to stick to a schedule. OK, OK, I've never been good at sticking to a schedule!!









Personally I didn't tell my midwife but I only smoked twice to help with the headaches.


----------



## azedazobollis

HAPPY 420!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:














laughup







:







::f lipped














:






















:







:: broc:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Jojo F.

azedazobollis- that was your 420th post!!!! You have an awsome family!!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Happy 420 all... Just checking in


----------



## ~D~

:Happy 420 Mamas!!







:


----------



## salt_phoenix

:







:














:







:

*Happy Day Mamas!*


----------



## Lemon Juice

Hooray for all the 420 wishes!!









I will celebrate w/ our new Vapor Brothers







: I love it so much!

Christine...too funny that this is your 420th post!







: I hope Jojo can come over when you do! That would be great







I can't wait to see you again! Off to peek at your FB page now!









eta: I didn't realize you turned your hair purple! I was thinking of doing some fun colors too. My friend has rainbow hair and I love it! But I also want dreads again...maybe I'll do both!


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usandthegirls* 
Did/would you tell your midwife that you partake?


I didnt last pregnancy,never came up and I wasnt sure HOW to bring it up, but when I started to apprentice for her the subject came up.....and she's totally supportive of moms who partake during pregnancy, she herself is a fan of the







:

HAPPY 4/20 Y'all!!!!!!!!!!







:








:







:


----------



## azedazobollis

Too funny! Excellent! And that was your post that was the 69th in the thread. muhahahahah.


----------



## Mal85

Happy 420 mamas. I am having a very busy 420, classes all day, awards ceremony at school. Then celebrating 420 at a friend's how for green treats and Heroes. The hostess is making brownies, but I'm not sure I'll enjoy those. I've only recently dabbled back into the green (the babe is just now 7 weeks old) and brownies would be overkill for sure!

I didn't talk to my midwife about the green, but I was honest on my paperwork at my first appointment and it was stated that I'd used, so if she looked at my file at all I'm sure she knew I did but never asked me about it throughout the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Too funny! Excellent! And that was your post that was the 69th in the thread. muhahahahah.
















:























as for the question...It didn't come up w/ our mw and that's how I liked it.


----------



## alittledeer

.


----------



## katbomumof3

Happy 420 ladies! I don't even have any broc to celebrate







Ah well, i'm feeling the spirit anywho. Have a bowl for me ok?
JoJo, we are unschooling too







: I can't do schedules either, although i do try once in awhile. I've met some awesome unschooling mama's, we get together once or twice a week, the kids have a blast!
What is everyones plans for earth day?


----------



## mama516/419

Happy 420 ! My DS was born 419 ( of last year ) and DH and all his friends were like " aww so close "









Earth Day we are going to the Natick Recycling center for their earth day party and then to Garden in the Woods for some more fun !







I love Spring !!

Kat growing your own is as easy - or as hard - as you make it , its an amazingly resourceful plant . It all depends on location (indoor in a closet , a spare room , attic , a sun shed can be dressed up to look normal in a house , or outside )


----------



## Mountaingirl79

How did I not know about this tribe? LOL







: May I join you?

Hi everyone! Happy 4/20!!

I noticed you were talking about partaking during pregnancy. I'm not prego at the moment, but with DS #1, I quit partaking in my first trimester because I was too paranoid. But with DS #2, I had relaxed a bit and continued to partake until I was in my third trimester. I took a break then because our hospital also does the testing thing when their born.







:


----------



## Theoretica

Subbing, I'm in ladies...just busy and hardly ever here







Happy spring mamas!!!


----------



## poiyt

Happy 420!

I started to tell my MW (before I fired her and went UC) and I could see the look on her face...so I quickly ammended it to that I had done it a few times since dd was 6months, but not since becoming pregnant...*sigh*


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alittledeer* 
Hey all!
Never knew this thread existed and whadyahknow I "see" some peple I know!
I haven't partaken since I found out I was exspecting. I was thinking I would open my stash back up during labor but now I'm TOTALLY freaked they (hospital) will test and we'll have a totally unnessesary problem on our hands. I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer....

Look out...Lil' Rhody is taking over this tribe!







: Nice to see you here! I am SO happy to know another MJ mama IRL







Where are you birthing at? I might have some info if they test...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 

Earth Day we are going to the Natick Recycling center for their earth day party and then to Garden in the Woods for some more fun !







I love Spring !!


Tell me more about Garden in the Woods! I wanna go one day! And I hope to see you this weekend









Not sure what we are doing on Earth Day...dp has the day off tho







:

Kat...we unschool too! But since ds1 will be 8 next year we are thinking of getting Oak Meadow. We'll see....


----------



## alittledeer

.


----------



## transformed

hey ladies.







: Seems like an appropriate day to show some love to you all.







:


----------



## mama516/419

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Tell me more about Garden in the Woods! I wanna go one day! And I hope to see you this weekend









http://www.newfs.org/visit/Garden-in-the-Woods
I dont remember going but my mom says its a beautiful wild flower sancutuary And Saturday they are doing some activities and stuff , We want to rig some rain barrels for our Garden . So unforutently that puts us out Saturday

May be we should try to plan a play group feild trip to MA ( Sorry for the RI thread High Jack







)

Im pleased with all the 420 love being shown We are having a big transfer right now * keep your fingers crossed for good rooting*


----------



## Jojo F.

Ohhhh, Garden in the Woods looks beautiful!!! E and I would love to go some time, I'm sure DH will be busy with homework









Lemon- tell the boys we'll be joining you Thurs









I have a feeling there might be a couple other mamas we know who partake but, I'm too shy to ask or say anything.


----------



## SwanValkyrie

Hello mamas and happy belated 420 day









I'm new here and saw this thread and knew I immediately had to crash it









It's been close to a year now since I gave birth, and a couple years since I've partaken, but oh how I thought of that sweet medicine during 7 months of morning sickness







I thought fondly on it during the last few months of my pregnancy, too. Mostly because it was spring and I wanted to just get out in nature and enjoy every moment of life. That herb has always helped me to appreciate the timelessness of being out in nature and being alive







:

My dd Lydia Fae is going to be one year old on April 29th. So soon! I hope you all are enjoying the beautiful weather and living life to the fullest







:

~SwanValkyrie


----------



## transformed

omg LOL - I clicked on the thread and started reading and I *thought* I was on my gardening thread.

It was funny.

I guess you had to be there.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Thanks for the info, Shannon!

jojo...hooray! I think it will be nice out too









SwanValkyrie, welcome!









I had a great 420...but would much rather had dp home to celebrate. Loving my vape more and more, too!

Steph...I will look into it for you. I wouldn't say anything to MMH...I was zipped lip with M and think it was for the best.


----------



## SpiderMum

Nice to see a thread like this!

I haven't partaken in a many months. I was daily before I found out I was pregnant and only smoked maybe twice after that (1 hit off a tiny pipe). I was too nervous about it to enjoy it anymore. After the birth of my DD I have partaken once (again, 1 hit), but I was still nervous to do so while nursing. Been dry for us for months! Til today! DH finally realized one of his co-workers partakes.







: I'm looking forward to tonight, now that DD is a older (7-months) I feel like I could be comfortable smoking again occasionally.


----------



## Abismommy

I need some hugs!!! We're out, dry, nothing, nadda







:
My past week has been so so stressful too. Just a couple hits from the bowl would have done. My DH likes to call the stuff we get 2 Hitter Quitter.
Anyways happy belated 4/20 everyone, hope you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abismommy* 
I need some hugs!!! We're out, dry, nothing, nadda







:
My past week has been so so stressful too. Just a couple hits from the bowl would have done. My DH likes to call the stuff we get 2 Hitter Quitter.
Anyways happy belated 4/20 everyone, hope you enjoyed yourselves.

Oh here ya go















I know where you are coming from b/c it's about to be dry here too... I've been conserving like mad and may have to take some time off in order not to run completely out. It's the only thing that works for my tension headaches.









Good news for when we move, though.







: DH (who doesn't partake right now) is agreeable to me having a *victory garden*.







: I am totally excited!! I just need to find a source for seeds... What I have now has none









Love to all!!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

I'm feeling really agrivated right now and wondering why I even reply to any other subject on this message board. A lot of the women are catty and snobbish on the other boards. Its really really agrivating... Isn't this supposed to be a support board or are we in high school again? That's just my rant for the night.

Other then that things are very good here and I am doing alot of soul searching and relaxing.


----------



## ckberkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
I'm feeling really agrivated right now and wondering why I even reply to any other subject on this message board. A lot of the women are catty and snobbish on the other boards. Its really really agrivating... Isn't this supposed to be a support board or are we in high school again? That's just my rant for the night.

Other then that things are very good here and I am doing alot of soul searching and relaxing.

IKWYM I have had a really hard time breaking in or feeling a part of this board. I guess since there are so many ppl, it helps to find a small place to post with people you have something in common with? Or maybe we both have cooties.









Still no green here, but I am going to sit out in the cold and take some deep breaths of fresh night air. Peace.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

LMAO I was replying to a cps risk list thread and people jumped all over me because I said that for the most part sw are twisted and aren't in it for the kids but to make a quick buck and they have quota's to fill which I got from my aunt who was a sw for 20 years. Then one woman just did a roll eyes sign and a shake head one... I was gonna say something but I thought better of it... Whatever they can think what they want I don't know why the thread upsets me so much haha.


----------



## azedazobollis

So, wouldnt ya know, my DH that hasnt smoked but twice a year in the last 4 years has to pee in a cup today. The last two weeks, he's smoked a few times with me. He quit drinking, we've been spending more time together, so he smoked. What are the chances? He's not had to pee in a cup in like 2 years. He got the heads up yesterday and went to Old Glory to pick up some pee sample. It works for our friend all the time.







:


----------



## dynogirl

j


----------



## salt_phoenix

:







:







:







:







:







:







:

A happy green week filled with happy green things!


----------



## transformed

I just moved my norml and "Legalize" friends to my top 8 on myspace. Maybe that will draw some green friends in.







LOL.


----------



## SwanValkyrie

:







:







:Happy Earth Day Mommas!







:







:







:

I had a funny dream last night, probably from reading the backlogs of this thread.

I dreamt that I was teaching my daughter the sign for mj with her sign language video. And that blond lady with the smug smile that I have to watch everyday was smoking a joint









Lots of hugs to you, Abismommy! Some people need to chill out. I'll support you anytime


----------



## transformed

I wonder if changing my myspace profile song to "legalize it" would be over the top.







:








:


----------



## mama516/419

If my DHs myspace page could blow bong hits at you it would








He has a good reason to be all for the legalization ( well I guess all of us do







) but the pharms he was on really messed him up - one alterting him perminetly . Pharms are also responsible for my brother (and DHs dear friend) death last summer . So perscription pot is a big deal for us









Happy Earth day !







:







:







: Its also FILs bday so we get cupcakes I love thouse

Peace


----------



## Theoretica

Don't know if anyone saw this, but I was reading huffpo and stumbled on it...priceless!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/0..._n_188951.html

I swear I'll have that song stuck in my head forever now...LOLOL


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
So, wouldnt ya know, my DH that hasnt smoked but twice a year in the last 4 years has to pee in a cup today. The last two weeks, he's smoked a few times with me. He quit drinking, we've been spending more time together, so he smoked. What are the chances? He's not had to pee in a cup in like 2 years. He got the heads up yesterday and went to Old Glory to pick up some pee sample. It works for our friend all the time.







:

ah, crap! Keep me posted, mama!







: for your dh to pass the pee test!


----------



## poiyt

aahh..vaped some tonight...life feels blissful..lol...Happy earth day!


----------



## Mama2Rio

hope every one enjoyed 420... and happy earth day!


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holymoly* 
wow. i missed 4/20. i worked right through it. ah, i guess that's what happens when your life is a little topsy turvy. No biggie. Today is earth day so i will celebrate tonight with my guy.

thank you for all your support mamas. it's been a rough road the last few months but i feel like i am finally maybe seeing a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel. Just this week I"ve qualified for medicaid, food stamps and child care assistance. Since I am not getting any help from stbxh this is wonderful wonderful news. My mom has been here visiting for nearly 2 weeks an she leaves today so it's going to be rough but on the bright side.....my guy and I have big plans to hang out tonight....finally!LOL









We went for our first u/s yesterday. He came with us and was teary eyed when he saw the baby bouncing all over on the screen. the baby had the hiccups and he thought that was hysterical. He asked the tech for an extra picture and he hung it up in his big ol' jacked up look at me truck. Cute. He has seriously kissed my belly and talked to this baby way more then my stbxh ever did with either of my kids. he's amazing me.

i've been so relieved to be able to eat some food after a tiny bit of partaking. it was a relief to see my perfect little baby bean on the screen yesterday.

lots of love mamas. enjoy this beautiful earth today!







:

Good for you!!







:









I'm thrilled you are able to eat and LO is doing good


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
hope every one enjoyed 420... and happy earth day!









:

I just want to tell all of you how glad I am I found this group...


----------



## usandthegirls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 







:

I just want to tell all of you how glad I am I found this group...









:


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## mama516/419

saw that this thread was running low on the page , wanted to think of something interesting to say but to bring it up - but couldnt


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
saw that this thread was running low on the page , wanted to think of something interesting to say but to bring it up - but couldnt









how about lets talk about those fascinating numbers in your sn?







:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Hey all I feel ready to tell you what I was talking about the other day with the date for lemon Juice. I hope that you all don't look down on me for this because I am extremely proud and thankful I was able to come through it.

A worker came to me 3 days post partum after having a c-section while I was still drugged up and told me that I may not be able to take my baby home, he was in NICU at the time and had to be there for 10 days. I had a clean home allowed her to come in and do an inspection and she took it upon herself without even interviewing me fully or doing her job properly by listening to my family and especially the family member that was a social worker and knew the ins and outs and tried apprehending my son. I had a lot of support. I went into the service team meeting with my aunt backing me so they knew they weren't going to get away with any crap. We agreed that for a period of 6 months my son would be in foster care so I could PROVE to them that I was a capable parent because the intake worker listened to an aunt who told her that I was addicted to drugs and as well that I had another child in another province who was taken from me due to mental health issues that I chose to leave with my parents because he has PDD-NOS. I never got the chance to prove myself an effective parent first. I was guilty till proven innocent in this case. But I am happy to report I went through that WHOLE 6 months doing everything they wanted me to and some stuff they hadn't even suggested. I took the initiative and my son is coming home for good on May 5th. Granted they will still be checking up on me periodically and that's really unfortunate. I didn't do drugs during my pregnancy, I went to all my appointments. I had a doctor set up before I even moved here. I made sure I did everything right. The investigative worker even had the gull to tell me that I wasn't allowed to go see my baby in NICU after he was apprehended or have anyone drop off my pumped milk. I pumped for 2 months straight, every three hours and I also breastfed every chance I could get with my baby. And for 2 months I fought them tooth and nail to breastfeed and I think that really helped in my case because they knew that I knew my rights and I wasn't going to let them bully me into doing anything other then what I felt was best for my baby. After just 2 months I was getting unsupervised over night visits which was a spectacularily short time. But I was lucky enough to get a really good social worker who had thought I was done wrong by the investigator.


----------



## Jojo F.

Mama, you have been through so much with your LO







It is your time to be there for him. I can't say enough to make you feel better. I just can't sum up what I think and feel, life is so unfair







It is your time to love him, to be there for him, you are his mama







Give him only what YOU can







You are the best or him. It is your time mama


----------



## Jojo F.

duplicate...


----------



## Mama2Rio

kitnkaboodle...







just want to send some support... keep on trying for your baby. you sound like your doing all you can.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Mama2Rio- He comes home in 10 days so I did everything I could and more which is ok with me. My kids are the most important thing in my life.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
Mama2Rio- He comes home in 10 days so I did everything I could and more which is ok with me. My kids are the most important thing in my life.

well than







:







:







: and more







to you!!! i just missed that part in your post! i see now! may 5th!!! good job mama!


----------



## Lemon Juice

What a great Cinco de Mayo you'll be having, ~kitnkaboodle~

We had an awesome day today...great weather and good company! (doh...dp starting the vape w/out me...gotta go!)







:


----------



## Talula Fairie

I have a question for you ladies.

Can a pregnant woman get a medical MJ card? I cannot break the law (hubby could lose his job, he's in law enforcement) but I'd consider using it medicinally to treat hyperemesis. I'd sure love to get off the Zofran (I could poop again!).

Also, one other thing. I'm curious about pot and bipolar disorder. Personally for me, it always made me worse, but I did hear things about specific strains? I know there is no studies on it, but is there any info at all?


----------



## Peace~*

Deleted


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## Talula Fairie

Well, bummer for me. I'm going to have to stick with Zofran







Going unmediated is not an option, unfortunately, unless I want to be in the hospital every week on fluids. Hyperemesis is pretty wicked. There is no other herbal remedy that works for me, I've tried them all.

I'm still curious to see studies/info/article on pot and mental illness, not just bipolar. I have seen many people on MDC advocate for this treatment and I'm curious to know more.


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## Talula Fairie

Peace~* said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
> Well, bummer for me. I'm going to have to stick with Zofran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going unmediated is not an option, unfortunately, unless I want to be in the hospital every week on fluids. Hyperemesis is pretty wicked. There is no other herbal remedy that works for me, I've tried them all.
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> Indica Strains are more Sedadting and effect the body, muscles nerveds etc. Actual physical sensation. They do cause more of a hungry/Munchie feeling. So The Eating issues can be aided by this.
> 
> Mental issues Are Just That. And Need to Be investigated.
> Ensure you are not holding onto any Emotional Baggage that is keeping you attatched to Medicating and Mental illness. Meditation and Prayer, Calm Breathing Techniques are So Beneficial.
> These Issues Should Be Positivly Effected by Good Healthy Nutrition, Physical Activity and Hydration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that all those things can help, and I indeed do all those things, I go to therapy, I meditate, I pray, I breathe, I eat well, ect.
> 
> I have a severe case, as well as severe abuse history, difficulty tolerating stress or frustration, and I am unsure as to whether I can be treated with just those remedies. I have been hospitalized seven times, most recently in November. I have rapid cycling Bipolar I. For my family's sake as well as my own, it is unsafe for me to completely go off western medication _but_ I am curious to know about alternative treatments and may attempt to do so far off into the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see any articles or links you guys have! TIA.
> 
> I cannot get pot illegally, my husband could lose his job if I were to get caught, so I'm kinda stuck there since, as you said and I suspected, no one is going to give a medical MJ card to someone who's pregnant (and I'm showing so there's no doubt).


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace~** 

~~~
As for Bipolar Disorder, Sativa's Tend to Cause Mania and Racing thoughts, not helping with the issues a person might be facing already.









Peace Filled Day!

heh. no wonder. good to know!


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
heh. no wonder. good to know!









Yeah, that does explain a lot. It's highly possible that I just was always smoking the wrong strain when I smoked pot and it made me worse. Who knows what I was smoking back then, I didn't exactly get it from a grower I knew.


----------



## mama516/419

I dont kn ow if this is an issue that varries from state to state - and Im sure some OBs with limted "schooling" on MJ would be skiddish but there is no law prohibiting OBs from the MMP ( medical program) in RI . Infact I have heard of it being recomened to PG women ( it was recomended to me by a MA DR so she was unable to write a scrpt for me but told me to see if a DR in my town would) So dont loose hope - if you arent using currently ( so you would test negitive) bring in the info and talk to your DR . I only recomend DR- Patient truth when you know the test will be neg incase the talk goes bad.

There are actuly TONS of scientific research studies
http://ripatients.org/medical/ptsd/
Here are some from RI MMP (RIPAC) they are specificly for PTSD but I think they can apply to any mood disorder ( which are NOT covered by the MMP except depression)
Peace







:

transformed ->







I get that queston alot , its actuly my kids bdays . As luck would have it our son has a birthday of lots of family amusment - a running joke threw out my pregnancy since he was also born on his due date


----------



## Talula Fairie

Thanks for the link!

As for my own doctor prescribing something like that, wouldn't happen. I have Kaiser. Trust me on that one! I'd have to go to a different doctor and pay out of pocket to get MJ prescribed.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

To all of you that wanted to see how much corbyn has grown I will post some pics.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...SDC10617-1.jpg

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...SDC10614-1.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4102524_n.jpg

Hopefully the links work.


----------



## Aeress

I am joining....kind of. I have never even tried mj but given some stuff I have been dealing with, I am considering it. Dh used to use in college but hasn't in years. He is willing to let me try. for now, I am in the research phase.

Thanks for letting me hang around


----------



## Jojo F.

Oh he's so cute!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
To all of you that wanted to see how much corbyn has grown I will post some pics.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...SDC10617-1.jpg

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...SDC10614-1.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4102524_n.jpg

Hopefully the links work.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Thank you... He's my chubbly bubbly!


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
To all of you that wanted to see how much corbyn has grown I will post some pics.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...SDC10617-1.jpg

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...SDC10614-1.jpg

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4102524_n.jpg

Hopefully the links work.

How handsome


----------



## Talula Fairie

The only local medical MJ place here does not treat pregnant women (which I find ironic since MJ can be very effective for hyperemesis and is as safe or safer in general as other anti emetics...). I cannot seem to find any other local listings. There are a few 2.5+ hours away, I guess I could try them too.

I also find it frustrating so many people are very pro MJ but are unwilling to link you to articles, info, or other forums on it. Google is only so helpful.

ETA: I see there are some links on the first page







The first two don't work, FYI.


----------



## sisteeesmama

I just wanted to join this group. I need to go back and read and I haven't joined any tribe's yet that I actively participate in so if I need to know anything please fill me in!


----------



## mama516/419

http://greenpassion.org/
a website "Dedicated to Medicinal Cannabis Cultivation and Education"
Good group of people - I have found answers to every queston I had with them - plus they have a "womens group " Where you can disscuss pg concerns with people who have been there. I dont go there 1/2 as much as a should my limited computer time I spend here


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 

I also find it frustrating so many people are very pro MJ but are unwilling to link you to articles, info, or other forums on it. Google is only so helpful.

ETA: I see there are some links on the first page







The first two don't work, FYI.

I know what you mean, and it is frustrating, but Im guilty of it myself. I only have so much bookmarked and I feel like while I know a lot about MJ for myself I dont feel expert enough to preach it to others, and I dont have a brain bibliography for what I know to be true.

Im just now after 5 years of research and a 14 mo formal course as well as an apprenticeship feeling like I know enough about _homebirth_ to "preach it" I absolutely do not have as much research time invested in MJ. I wish I had more to share with you.

I'd be really carefull with mj right now if I were you. I do not personally feel comfortable mixing drugs with mj. If zofran was all you were on and you wanted to try something different, Id say go for it! but As far as MJ and mental illness I think you have a good grip on your illness in order to be able to come off drugs and give mj a try. you need to be very aware of the changes and pros and cons. I can only compare it to using yourself as an experiment and document everything. But if your ADL's are going to be so severely impaired by your "journey to a new you" then it is absolutely not worth it. Only you can know if you have a good enough grip to hold it together while you make a transition and decide if its for you.

I am most thankful for the transition I made years ago.


----------



## ~D~

subbing, brb =)
final exams week
miss you guys
nice work, ~kitnkaboodle~!








welcome, new friends...

I began to medicate myself for anxiety & depression with mj b/c prescription meds were a very poor fit for me(prozac),therefore it was not a difficult transition for me at all. I had always enjoyed recreational use, but as I got older and learned more about it, it was just a natural thing for me. I began to realize how much of a waste it was to just use for fun, and how much more meaning it has to my life. It helps me to be successful mother, student, wife, and friend.









So much for just subbing this thread








Gotta go hit the books =P
~PEACE LADIES~


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Thank you ~D~


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## mama516/419

Peace ~ great strain link I know Ive seen dozens but I can not think of one for the life of me !

Zofran have any weird side effects ? I had my very ill exploding baby at the hospital today and they put him on that and when I asked about side effects the DR said it was a "Miracile drug " and I "need not worry "about side effects - but I worry anyways







-- Side not the DR also couuldnt say breast , he stumbled all over it after I corrected his formula statement with breat milk then left and choose to use "your milk" instead
Peace


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Peace ~ great strain link I know Ive seen dozens but I can not think of one for the life of me !

Zofran have any weird side effects ? I had my very ill exploding baby at the hospital today and they put him on that and when I asked about side effects the DR said it was a "Miracile drug " and I "need not worry "about side effects - but I worry anyways







-- Side not the DR also couuldnt say breast , he stumbled all over it after I corrected his formula statement with breat milk then left and choose to use "your milk" instead
Peace

Zofran causes wicked constipation. I'm sure there might be other side effects but they're probably less common. I've never had any other side effect besides that.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

So I am sitting here at 1 am because my son has the flu and a fever and he won't sleep unless I am holding him. I'm wondering how I can naturally take down his fever because I don't want to use tylenol. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Mountaingirl79

Hey! I hope your LO feels better soon.
One thing I like to do is put a cold wet washcloth on the *back of their neck.* Keep doing it as needed.
That really seems to lower the temp.

Nights are the worst for fevers, if you can make it thru the night, you're good to go.


----------



## Mountaingirl79

I've also used lukewarm baths to help a fever go down. I'm thinking of you guys.







s:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Thanks mountaingirl I will be sure to try it. I've also been told to sleep naked next to him so his body can regulate its temperature naturally and because skin to skin contact is really good too in helping to heal a baby's yucky days.


----------



## Mountaingirl79

Cool, I agree about that. Keep him near you and try to get some sleep off and on if he is willing. Keep a cold washcloth near you guys and place it behind his neck while you snuggle or something. Good vibes your way! We've been there too!


----------



## mama516/419

poor sick babies.







: I feel your pain .


----------



## SimplyRochelle

Hey again ladies. I have been MIA for a while now but should be back around that now that I've gotten settled into my new place and school is ending for the summer. Hope to get you know you ladies all over again.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

It was my birthday today and all in all except for LO being sick I had a good day


----------



## Lemon Juice

Kit, Happy Birthday!









And the pics of him are SO cute







He has grown so much! As for the flu...we got it this past season and our ped (who is trained in classical homeopathy) suggested Gelsemium (found at Whole foods, among other natty food places). Aya showed signs of it (started to get a fever) when I had it and she was only 6 weeks old. He had us crush one pill and sprinkle it in her mouth and it prevented her from getting it and took her fever down.

good luck. being sick is no fun







Sending many healthy, healing vibes for your babe







:

I have been MIA and will be for a few more days. We are moving into our new place tomorrow







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
Hey again ladies. I have been MIA for a while now but should be back around that now that I've gotten settled into my new place and school is ending for the summer. Hope to get you know you ladies all over again.

So good to see you again, Rochelle! How are you?


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## Jojo F.

Peace and love mamas









I know you mamas probably don't have the time for this but, this is the only place I feel comfortable sharing this and I have to get it off my chest....I'm sitting at home being very introspective about my life and thinking how can one NOT regret things in their life. There are people I know who say they don't regret anything in their lives because it makes them who they are. That very well may be true but, for me, there are plenty of things I regret, many, many things. They do infact make me who I am but, sadly, I do dearly regret them & wish with all of my heart I could change them. They have caused me to lose very dear people in my life, VERY dear people, & I have hurt them & lost them. One dear person I have hurt many times and for some unknown reason to me that person is still with me, by the grace of G*D, Allah, whomever you pray to, etc. that person loves me unconditionally. Why? I do not know and will never understand why I am worthy of their love. I will of course tell my children when they are old enough to somewhat understand but, these bad things I have done will forever be with me and will be "mine" to carry with me. Another I hurt so badly I lost them forever







I miss them, think of them every. single. day. of. my. life. They know that too but, it changes nothing. So, I must say the past is the past and we must move on but, I am one who finds it very hard to move on. I dwell on the past and it festers within me, it eats me up inside and it aches so very badly. If only I had a time machine, I would change a lot of things and my life & it would be soooo different from what it is now.

Thanks for listening. Sorry, it just sort of poured out of me. My heart can only handle so much.


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## Mama2Rio

HI mamas!!! just stopping in. looks like every one is kind of bummed out!









i've finally got dd to sleep last night. we stayed up until 11, i was exhausted... i go to bed at 9 with her usually, but she's fighting sleep really bad lately, i've been out of my mind. and i can't believe it... she's actually napping right now!

well... that's it for now...







:


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace~** 

Vitamin C Is A Miracle! I Use Nature's Plus "Chewable Orange Juice"
About 1000mg will assist in bringing the system back to balance and try lots of water.

Also, a dab of Peppermint Essential oil on the pulse points cools the system~

So Sorry you were without Help.

Check out some Homeopathic Remedies. The Hylands Children's pack is a Great Starter kit!
When i use through one remedy i pick up the single and replace it in the kit.








Best Wishes!

Thanks mama I will look at that Hylands kit... Sounds good and simple to use lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Peace and love mamas









I know you mamas probably don't have the time for this but, this is the only place I feel comfortable sharing this and I have to get it off my chest....I'm sitting at home being very introspective about my life and thinking how can one NOT regret things in their life. There are people I know who say they don't regret anything in their lives because it makes them who they are. That very well may be true but, for me, there are plenty of things I regret, many, many things. They do infact make me who I am but, sadly, I do dearly regret them & wish with all of my heart I could change them. They have caused me to lose very dear people in my life, VERY dear people, & I have hurt them & lost them. One dear person I have hurt many times and for some unknown reason to me that person is still with me, by the grace of G*D, Allah, whomever you pray to, etc. that person loves me unconditionally. Why? I do not know and will never understand why I am worthy of their love. I will of course tell my children when they are old enough to somewhat understand but, these bad things I have done will forever be with me and will be "mine" to carry with me. Another I hurt so badly I lost them forever







I miss them, think of them every. single. day. of. my. life. They know that too but, it changes nothing. So, I must say the past is the past and we must move on but, I am one who finds it very hard to move on. I dwell on the past and it festers within me, it eats me up inside and it aches so very badly. If only I had a time machine, I would change a lot of things and my life & it would be soooo different from what it is now.

Thanks for listening. Sorry, it just sort of poured out of me. My heart can only handle so much.

I'm praying for you mama

As for me if I am off for a bit its because I don't have internet right now and can only go on in certain days.


----------



## Jojo F.

Peace-






















I'm so sorry for your loss mama. Losing people dear to you is so hard and so confusing. I hope you find peace soon









Thanks mamas, that's what happens when I have time to think









On a bright side- we spent the day in the woods with good friends, good food, and good green. It was sooooo nice(and very needed) to be out in the middle of nowhere enjoying everyone's company







I love sitting around a fire on a cool spring night


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 

On a bright side- we spent the day in the woods with good friends, good food, and good green. It was sooooo nice(and very needed) to be out in the middle of nowhere enjoying everyone's company







I love sitting around a fire on a cool spring night










i miss those times... i really haven't done that in a few years...







i miss the woods, the rivers, and close friends. ct was very different than az is. although i've kind of learned to fly fish and have done lots of camping, it's just different here.


----------



## salt_phoenix

having a super rough day myself







to the mamas in the same boat.


----------



## benja

Hey there, I'm not a tribe member but I have question I'm hoping someone might be able to help me out with.

I am dealing with a situation right now that may lead to info about me smoking and selling bud 4 yrs ago being given to a police detective who is working on a totally different case. I'm basically being threatened that if i go through with pressing charges, this person will say what i did.

Does anyone know if i can still get into trouble being that it was so long ago.
The state is Cali and I only did it a few times and smoked the rest.

Any thoughts or ideas would help, thanks.


----------



## Mountaingirl79

My heart goes out to you, how stressed out that must make you!

I think what that person is doing is officially called Blackmail and that is against the law as well. Probably more so. LOL And I doubt you could now be arrested for smoking/having/selling weed 4 years ago. That just sounds asinine to me.

Tell this person to stop blackmailing you, and try not to worry about it. Keep your nose clean. ( AS my dad would say) You really should be fine.


----------



## benja

thanks at first i wasnt worried, it was 4 years ago, i havnt smoked in more than 2 and im not in cali any more. but i did a quick google on intent to sell, and got a bit worried. there doent have to be proff of a sale to be charged with that. i planned on being honest about what i did, but now i dont know how i will answer if asked.


----------



## benja

..double post..


----------



## mama516/419

Ugh - crappy week all around ? I spent my kids bday party locked to my seat cuz recovering from the flu made me to dizzy to stand .







:
JoJo I hope your doing better , from the little I know of you you seem very sweet , I lost my brother less then a year ago and still miss him terribly . DD has one memmorie of him and we bring it up all the time to try to get her to keep it .








LJ - Good luck unpacking ( one of my least fav activities ) I wish u strength
Benja I agree with PP scream black mail. Plus Cali isnt popular for prossacuting pot deals









Peace


----------



## Jojo F.

benja- CA statute of limitations. It was in CA so I would think it would really be no big deal- no pun intended.

Shannon- thank you, I was a different person 10 years ago. OK, I was a stupid teenager so I guess the mistakes I made should be expected.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benja* 
thanks at first i wasnt worried, it was 4 years ago, i havnt smoked in more than 2 and im not in cali any more. but i did a quick google on intent to sell, and got a bit worried. there doent have to be proff of a sale to be charged with that. i planned on being honest about what i did, but now i dont know how i will answer if asked.

You have a right to refuse to answer questions if doing so would tend to
incriminate you. I would refuse to answer and file an obstruction of justice complaint.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

I am happy to report that I OFFICIALLY have SOLE custody of my son as of yesterday at 11:30am. I am so excited about it. I can only come on wednesday's and thursdays so I guess I'll see you all laters.


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
I am happy to report that I OFFICIALLY have SOLE custody of my son as of yesterday at 11:30am. I am so excited about it. I can only come on wednesday's and thursdays so I guess I'll see you all laters.









:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

YAY!!!! i am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

so i have been avoiding posting, because i didnt want to bring negativity and get anyone down. but i think i need to share here.
two weeks ago i was having severe abdominal pain. i ignored it for two days. on the end of the second day i felt i should call my dr, i did she asked me to come in, i did. she sent me for a CT scan to rule our appendicitis and diverticulitis. it was neither. it was something called panniculitis. she explained it as my fat having a heart attack. lol. pretty much the good fat that surrounds my organs and protects them, died. somehow it didnt get enough blood flow, and it died. causing me great pain.
they also found a cyst on my pancreas on the CT, and my dr sent me to get an MRI to see what they could see.
the pancreatic cyst showed up on the MRI and she said she didnt feel comfortable saying "lets wait and measure it in 6 months" and has referred me to a surgeon, to talk to the surgeon a bout what we should do. best case scenario, the surgeon laughs and says "oh this is nothig, lets wait 6 months and re-check then" the worst case scenario, is they do surgery, remove it, and find its cancer.
i have to say i am really very scared right now.
i dont want to leave my girls with no mother. i dont want to have cancer. i dont really want surgery either.
i just want this all to go away.
the cyst has been causing me an extreme ammount of pain, as well as my fibromyalgia, that no ammount of medicine, herbal or pill, has been able to help with.
i am feeling so overwhelmed with pain, and emotions. i feel like i am not being a good enough mother to my children. and my mother is constantly reminding me what a shitty mother i am. we used to have such a great relationship. we were very close. and now we have NO relationship.
between my grandpa dying, my uncle staying here (he is a dick), this medical drama, losing my relationship with my mother... its all just so much.
i am trying to take things moment by moment, and not dwell on any one thing. but then it all just comes flooding back, and i crash again. no ammount of zoloft is pulling me out of this.
to top it off, i dont have any $ for good quality green meds, and have been relying on my sisters meds that she gets from my dd's friends dad. and while they are ok, they arent as great as the meds i normally get. plus if i did have the $ i wouldnt want to bring my grower down. she is such a wonderful woman, and she is so sensitive to negativity, and i really dont want to heap this on her.
/spillage

thanks for letting me get it all out mamas.


----------



## Jojo F.

Oh Tiff-







a million times over. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. Healthy







for you and I will be thinking of you.

Does your doctor know the cause of the panniculitis yet? Are there any underlying health issues that could lead to this? I did a quick search and found this site- panniculitis but, I'm sure you have been searching like crazy for answers.

Again, I'm so sorry. You are a wonderful mother







(maybe your mom is a little jealous at what a wonderful mother you are?) You are in my thoughts and please keep us updated. And maybe your friend who is very intune could actually be of a big help to you, is there a way to ask?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

its mesenteric panniculitis. alot of things i have read about it in conjunction with pancreatic cysts, does not look very promising. hence the freaking out.
thanks for the hugs. i will take as many as i can get.
my sensitive grower friend is way to sensitive, i am worried i will screw her over for a long time if i go over there. i havent even called her in weeks cause i am afraid to bring her down. i heart her, she is an amazing woman, i dont want to hurt her.


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Tiff- I'll be thinking about you. Hope everything goes ok....

Thanks for the congrats and support guys


----------



## Mama2Rio

tiff- you probably already know this, but it would be best to have them test for cancer sooner than later. can you get a 2nd opinion? i wouldn't want to wait 6 months. plus all that stress isn't helping you in any way, probably making you more sick.







lots of hugs to you mama, hope some of the stress resolves, b/c you really have to focus on your well-being right now.


----------



## Abismommy

OMG! I am so stressed







: My baby is constantly gassy, my almost 2yo is constantly whiny. My house looks like a hurricane went through it, I have horrible BO since BFing. I am having dental issues and horrible stomach pains and nausea. Can a mama get a break pleeeaaaase?! We have no funding towards an good quality green medicine at all. I am a green snob...lol. I hate the stuff that looks like some damn lawn mower clippings, only chronic please. Hahaha.


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

:congrats!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
I am happy to report that I OFFICIALLY have SOLE custody of my son as of yesterday at 11:30am. I am so excited about it. I can only come on wednesday's and thursdays so I guess I'll see you all laters.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
its mesenteric panniculitis. alot of things i have read about it in conjunction with pancreatic cysts, does not look very promising. hence the freaking out.
thanks for the hugs. i will take as many as i can get.
my sensitive grower friend is way to sensitive, i am worried i will screw her over for a long time if i go over there. i havent even called her in weeks cause i am afraid to bring her down. i heart her, she is an amazing woman, i dont want to hurt her.


Hang in there, mama


----------



## Buddhamom

I am not a regular in here so please forgive the intrusion. I just have a quick question. Not sure if anyone her is from CT or not, if so do you know of a good place to buy a pipe in eastern CT? I am planning on getting one for a friend who is about to turn 40 *LOL* and I have no freaking clue where to look. Even an online store that is trusted would be great. Again, excuse the intrusion, but I am desperate.

Namaste!


----------



## witchypants

Hi all! First off let me again say how much I







this tribe! Anywhoo, I'm a daily smoker and I just love my little water pipe! But DH and I are TTC and with all the pregnancy books I've been reading as of late, I'm really starting to freak about the smoke factor!







: So I've been thinking about the vape. But here's the deal - one of the things I LOVE best about the green _is_ the act of smoking. Will this affect my love of the vape? Also what are your favorite brands and types? What should I look for in a vape? What about cost? What I've seen so far has made me







! Those of you that vape do you feel it was/is worth the initial investment? Help me out ladies I'm in such a quandry! To vape or not to vape...that is the question...
TIA!


----------



## Theoretica

I've got a friend with an awesome vape, she's been through the cheap ones and declares you should get the best one possible you can afford.

*sigh*

Can't afford any. LOLOL

I wonder if there's a consumer report comparison for 'em anywhere on the web? That'd be awesome!


----------



## mama516/419

Kit ~ Congrats hun !!!







: Best wishes !

Tiff ~ I am sorry about the health issues Good Luck


----------



## ishereal

Hi, can I join. I "self medicate" on occasions, *ducks*
Anyhow, I wouldlove to be more educated on "self medicating" and dare I say it BREASTFEEDING *gasp*............


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
I am not a regular in here so please forgive the intrusion. I just have a quick question. Not sure if anyone her is from CT or not, if so do you know of a good place to buy a pipe in eastern CT? I am planning on getting one for a friend who is about to turn 40 *LOL* and I have no freaking clue where to look. Even an online store that is trusted would be great. Again, excuse the intrusion, but I am desperate.

Namaste!

i lived in willimantic for a while ... where abouts in e. ct are you? pm me if you want to tell my your location... i think i knw of a few places in willimantic, storrs, and new london.... mayber mystic, it's been a while since i've been in the area. otherwise, i know of places in danbury and norwalk, which is western side of the state.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~kitnkaboodle~* 
I am happy to report that I OFFICIALLY have SOLE custody of my son as of yesterday at 11:30am. I am so excited about it. I can only come on wednesday's and thursdays so I guess I'll see you all laters.









: Hooray, mama! Hip, hip, hooray!







: You know my heart is SO happy for you and baby C









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
I am not a regular in here so please forgive the intrusion. I just have a quick question. Not sure if anyone her is from CT or not, if so do you know of a good place to buy a pipe in eastern CT? I am planning on getting one for a friend who is about to turn 40 *LOL* and I have no freaking clue where to look. Even an online store that is trusted would be great. Again, excuse the intrusion, but I am desperate.

Namaste!

Hey mama, PM'ing you now







(we are in RI) I have seen you in the dread tribe. I didn't realize you lived so close!

Tiff







I don't have much time to post now but know I am here for you. I hope all is well and I am glad you told us what is going on. Much love and light! My good friend near you is out of town but I can ask her where they pick up the green if you like. I know it's good stuff. I'm guessing her dh gets it from dudes at work (McMenamins, Kennedy School).

and now for vapes! I LOVE our Vapor Brothers Vape. Love.It. I will never smoke again if I can help it. (meaning if I am somewhere that doesn't have a plug...like, oh, outside on a trail or in the big new england mountains) After we got used to it we realized that it is MUCH better than smoking, conserves your green (big time), and is easy to use and I can't tell dp has been vaping at all most times (when he is off alone doing it and comes back vs. him smelling BIG time if he smokes a bone). Even his brother who smokes all.the.time. (Cheech and Chong style) was super impressed when he tried it. Knocked him off his feet! Plus when you have the good stuff it feels almost wrong to burn it and oh so right to vape it







:


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Buddhamom* 
I am not a regular in here so please forgive the intrusion. I just have a quick question. Not sure if anyone her is from CT or not, if so do you know of a good place to buy a pipe in eastern CT? I am planning on getting one for a friend who is about to turn 40 *LOL* and I have no freaking clue where to look. Even an online store that is trusted would be great. Again, excuse the intrusion, but I am desperate.

Namaste!

Feel like driving over to moosup? Check out cloude nine Shoppe on rt 14. not your typical skanky smoke shop. They have a side room full of pipes from small to large, metal, stone, wood, glass, and they are very reasonable! Its a small little hippy shop, they sell clothes, incense, candles, beads, jewelery, etc.. The owners are very nice and their daughter works there too shes awesome.


----------



## poiyt

oh mamas...just need a place...to vent...

DH is out of town for 6 weeks for school, Im 33 weeks pregnant with my 20month old spirited toddler, we are moving (we have all month to do it) I have to paint this place (per our lease agreement), paint the new place (because it just has primer on the walls), make curtains (cause there are none), sell our unneeded furniture, pack everything, move everything...so I figured...Ill do one load a day..wont overdo my pregnant tired self (since there is no one to watch dd)..and it will be easier..pack a box, move it, unpack it..repeat ad nasuea

Went to go take the load over today..car is dead. DEAD. Brought it into the shop before DH left to make sure it was all in good working order, oil change, all that jazz - I know all the usual stuff is fine. So Im looking at a major repair, and because DH is in school we are incomeless for 6 weeks.

Im laughing, Im crying...Im overwhelmed...and...very stressed. I dont even know what to do. Its an old car, so there is not really much point in fixing it if its major major, but we cant afford to get or lease a new car...

I..yeah


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

oh Lindsay i am so sorry. do you have any friends or family that could help you out? maybe host a moving party, you make lemonade, and cookies, and they move your stuff.
i hope things get worked out for you soon. its not fair for you to have all of this happening. especially not when you are so pregnant.


----------



## Peace~*

deleted


----------



## sg784

argh! lindsay, what a rip! hoping things work out for you guys. Sending some good energy your way...


----------



## Lemon Juice

Lindsay







Tiff had great suggestions for you. Do you know any local mdc mamas that can help pack a box here and there? In Oregon when dp was gone for 8 weeks and I found out 2 days after he left I was pregnant...and had to pack, etc alone w/ my 4 kids...I had my friends over and we let the kids play while we all packed. It was fun, nice, and helpful! Here we don't know anyone that close so we had to do it all but we did find some movers off craigslist for a fair price to help w/ moving.

I'm sorry all this is going on! Sounds VERY stressful.







: on packing, moving, and for your car. It will work out, it will work out...and repeat as needed


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Tiff I am sorry to hear that everything seems more stressful still...

As for me I am enjoying every moment that me and C get... he's such a joy. I think I am done giving him vaccinations though. I still have to decide that but I'm leaning more towards the no the more I read about it.


----------



## witchypants

So does anyone out there want to explain how vapes work? I've seen one at a shop but never seen one in use. Some of it seemed obvious but some made me go







huh? Also, why are they superior to smoking? And how do you clean a vape?

*Theoretica*: How is she defining cheap? The one at the shop closest to me is $175 all said and done - out the door. I _think_ it could be vapor brothers but I'm sooo not sure on that one.

*Lemon Juice* I _think_vapor borthers is the kind available at the little shop here - so thanks so much for the feedback. And I'm definitely into the idea of green conservation!! That right there seems it'd be worth the price. (As I said above the one I'm looking into is $175 does that sound like a good price to you if it was vapor brothers?) Also you said it's easy to use here's the thing I'm not getting and this is probably gonna sound ultra lame but how do you know when it's time to inhale if there's no smoke to see? Is there water involved? My mom was insisting yesterday that you can't have vapor without water and wanted to know where the water went. I had no answer.







Also I love that you can't tell when dp has been partaking if he's used the vape vs smoke - but is there a 'green' smell when you exhale? Sorry I'm just not feeling clear on how it all breaks down.







I know it comes with instructions but still...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Talula Fairie

I read on gotvape.com that it works by heating the plant at a low temperature, so that it releases it's stuffs without actually burning. I think it would be like the difference between simmering and boiling?

this link may help with your questions:
http://www.gotvape.com/info/faqs.php


----------



## witchypants

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
this link may help with your questions:
http://www.gotvape.com/info/faqs.php

Oh thank you sooo much! That's awesome and exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## Jojo F.

Lindsay-







Moving party sounds good







It will work out, it will work out..


----------



## mellydis

Subbing!

Just dabbing my toe in to say hello after being shocked by the amount of bullpucky out there about MJ when I did a little research about smoking and breastfeeding.

Both DH and I smoke, laugh, stretch and gab on a regular basis and have two gorgeous little guys. My youngest is going on four months and I've just started retrieving my 'two hit wonder' title.

There's so much conflicting info. about bf and weed. Anyone want to share their two cents??


----------



## sg784

nak, in the dark....If you look it up in "medications and mothers milk" they say that SOME mothers experience a decrease in prolactin which can result in a supply issue. then they reccomend that it not be used since there isnt enough research (enough saying its bad, and of course noone can advocate a "drug" like mj that is SO horrible!)


----------



## poiyt

$175 was probably a higher quality vapour brothers - and probably the one I have. Totally worth it! If I had the $600 Id buy a volcano I think, just to have, though I dont really like the bag...anyways...Id go for it!

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement - I really needed it.


----------



## Talula Fairie

Hales also mentions in the book that it has a moderate transfer rate and "studies have shown significant absorption and metabolism in infants" though he also admits no long term studies have been done. He also admits in a few short term studies no adverse effects were proven on the infants. The prolactin thing was in an animal study.

It still is classified as an L-5 which really means "absolute no no" for the most part.

The pediatric concern is sedation.

Personally, the moderate transfer rate and high metabolism in the infant would concern me. Plus it hasn't been studied very extensively.

If you want to read the whole thing, the book is on Amazon.com and has a search inside feature.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

i can say that i have not personally seen any adverse effects, not even mild sedation, but i didnt start medicating til she was 3 months, and i dont make much milk.


----------



## Mal85

On the BF issue. I have a two month old and have lightly partaken since she was a few weeks old. No decrease in milk supply and certainly no sedation on her part. I have a very alert and interactive little girl, even more so than the 3 month old I baby sit.

On the vapes... totally worth the buy if you can afford it. I've only ever used a volcano, I don't own one but have the pleasure of using one quite frequently. If I were to spend my money on a vape, that is what I would get (in fact, I plan to as soon as I can afford it). I've never used anything else, but have only heard poor reviews in comparison to the Volcano (except for on this forum anyway). Anyone out there used a Volcano and something less expensive that can make a comparison??


----------



## poiyt

I have used both the volcano ($600) and the vapor brothers ($175) and a cheap cheap one ($80). There is a difference - definitely. I liked the feeling of the volcano - it was a cleaner taste, and the temperature was always constant so the vapour wasnt too humid or too dry (I find my my throat is very sensitive and I can tell when someone is very wet or dry...its sucks!). I disliked the bag though. I felt it was harder to control the amount I was getting, and when I exhaled it was smokier - though it didnt taste so.

I own a vapor brothers delux daddy. The taste isnt as clean - but no where near dirty or anything, I also find it a little difficult to get the temperature just right for my liking. It depends on the herb being used, and how much I fill. I wish it wasnt always attached to the tube (benefit of volcano - it can be passed) - but I do like that it feels like Im breathing air, and I dont exhale smoke.

I hated the cheap one and would never buy one ever. The herb tasted burnt, it was just not cool.


----------



## Mal85

I've noticed the "smokiness" as well, more smoky if it's a new batch (the first time the bowl is being used). I always thought it was kind of a mist. Certainly doesn't taste smoky.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Tiff! I just saw you on FB...you're friends w/ one of my dear friends in Portland! Just had to tell ya! Off to message you there...I'm so excited you know friends of mine IRL...such a small world on MDC, huh?


----------



## mellydis

Howdy again...

thanks for the imput on bfing and smoking. I've not noticed any difference in Coop since I started smoking mildly. He doesn't seem sedated by any means and is still the happy little guy he was before. Still...I get haunting mother guilt and that drives me nuts.

DH and I were talking about a vaporiser to cut down on toxic smoke and he mentioned that they run somewhere around eight hundred up here in Vancouver. That's nuts. Seriously...ladies, is it worth it?? Should we start squirrelling away for one? God knows they're openly available up here...


----------



## poiyt

vancouver, canada?! HA HA HA HA HA thats really funny. I can get a volcano (on vancovuer island) for $600, my vapor brothers was $175..you can definitely get them cheaper...you can even buy used volcanoes now for like $300.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mellydis* 
Howdy again...

thanks for the imput on bfing and smoking. I've not noticed any difference in Coop since I started smoking mildly. He doesn't seem sedated by any means and is still the happy little guy he was before. Still...I get haunting mother guilt and that drives me nuts.

DH and I were talking about a vaporiser to cut down on toxic smoke and he mentioned that they run somewhere around eight hundred up here in Vancouver. That's nuts. Seriously...ladies, is it worth it?? Should we start squirrelling away for one? God knows they're openly available up here...

I think they are worth it...but not worth it if you overpay for it. Even the volcano sounds WAY to pricey to me! Of course I haven't used one and my experience of vapes is only w/ the Vapor Brother's...but it works for me and the price is juuuuust right







Now...kids are asleep, dishes are done, house is as clean as it gets....it's time for me to visit my 'brothers'!


----------



## chinchen

Hey ladies!

I'm a new mom to a 30 week preemie. smoking had no affect on the prematurity, i started the pregnancy at 94 lbs(not by choice mind you) and not super healthy. ive smoked for a few years....straight. im a habitual user i guess youd say.







anyway, once i became pregnant my weight took off. i gained almost 25lbs in the first trimester alone. my morning sickness was minimal, maybe once in the early morning. i had a massive appetite and always felt like food. i became suddenly very healthy. when i gave birth in march at 30 weeks i had gained 45lbs. my doctors prepared me for a 1.5 MAYBE 2lb baby. he also was not supposed to be able to cry. he was going to need to be intubated right away. 2 hours later three loud cries came out of my belly. he peed on all of the doctors. they intubated him, but he never used it. he breathed room air. he also weighed *3lbs 9.5oz*! i have continued to smoke throughout bf and pumping and he never had one setback. his only diagnosis were prematurity and feeding immaturity. he thrived in the NICU, the only thing making our stay longer was the fact that i would not bottle feed more than once a day. we are proud to announce that we have been out of the hospital 2 weeks, bf with one bottle a day for assurance, and has gained 11oz in one week, now weighing 6lb10oz. he sleeps and wakes in perfect intervals. he empties both my breasts on one feed. i love him. everything that we lost in the birth we are regaining now.

im sorry for the novel. i guess i just wanted to share my success to help others out there. and i love the likeminded company. talk to you all soon i hope!


----------



## ~kitnkaboodle~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poiyt* 
vancouver, canada?! HA HA HA HA HA thats really funny. I can get a volcano (on vancovuer island) for $600, my vapor brothers was $175..you can definitely get them cheaper...you can even buy used volcanoes now for like $300.

I was looking into getting a big daddy deluxe and that's like $199 lol... But I live on the east coast.

On another note my cyber stalker is back so now its back to watchin what I say for awhile anyways... This is supposed to be my safe place and I don't even have that anymore I am so frusterated.


----------



## Talula Fairie

I have a stalker too (had? hope they lost interest by now) so I'm also pretty careful about what I say online. I know how it is.


----------



## Mama2Rio

beth... welcome... that's such a great story! congrats on your LO!

kitnkaboodle...







hugs.... hope they vanish!

i think i'm the only one who doesn't like vapes.. dh doesn't either, so we never bothered with getting one. i had friends in college with them, so i've tried a few out, just never really built up a liking for them. now with LO, it might be a consideration, but we really don't toke often enough where i feel it would be worth the $.


----------



## chinchen

serena- thank you so much. we are doing great! almost 7lbs! i notice you live in chandler. my aunt and uncle do as well. im off to find some late night snacks and watch a movie with dh. we're trying to figure out something to do for cameron's due birthday. have a great weekend!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Welcome, Beth! What a great story, I am so happy that your babe is doing so well! I must admit I did see you post in the WA tribe about MJ and I was SO excited to see it...if only we were still there I would have responded







We used to live in Seattle and MLT (close to Edmonds). I loooove the Skagit Valley! Ahhhh..how were the tulips this year? My friend had some pics of her girls in them this year...so amazing! We are on a plan to move back (fingers crossed for Vashon Island!) next year or so. BUT we are considering Skagit Valley and Bellingham (or Blaine...we would love to live that close to Vancouver!). Hopefully we'll meet IRL one day soon! And congrats on the birth of Cameron!







:

So...for those who are growing outdoors...how is your garden growing?


----------



## witchypants

Thanks everyone who responded to my questions about vapes! You ladies are awesome - such great info!! I ended up getting the vapor brothers vape from the little shop near here and I'm VERY happy with it. It took some getting used to but the smoking guilt it has alliviated from my brain has been well worth it! Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witchypants* 
Thanks everyone who responded to my questions about vapes! You ladies are awesome - such great info!! I ended up getting the vapor brothers vape from the little shop near here and I'm VERY happy with it. It took some getting used to but the smoking guilt it has alliviated from my brain has been well worth it! Thanks again everyone!!!









I'm glad you got it! (sorry i didn't post to your question...I thought you had so much great info already so....







) Anyhow...after the teeny tiny learning curve it's all fun from there! Isn't it amazing how you don't have to put fire or flame to it and it feels SO much healthier?! I love it too


----------



## Maggi315

I didn't get to read through this whole thread yet, I did look at some of the links. however, i am interested in learning about the tincture, for medical marijuana, does someone have directions/recipe? the one I found on the internet calls for 6 oz. which seems like quite a bit, maybe that's the standard? thanks, pm me if you like


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315* 
I didn't get to read through this whole thread yet, I did look at some of the links. however, i am interested in learning about the tincture, for medical marijuana, does someone have directions/recipe? the one I found on the internet calls for 6 oz. which seems like quite a bit, maybe that's the standard? thanks, pm me if you like

I read online it's 10 drops under the tongue. To make the tincture you use the standard 1:5 ratio (1 part herb, 5 parts vodka). Put the herb in a mason jar, cover it with vodka, shake, let it sit for a week in a cool dark place, shaking every day. Strain into a measuring cup (or something else with a spout). Use a small funnel to get it into tincture bottles.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

oh man, i think i need to make some. sneriously.


----------



## ckberkey

My family came up for a visit and we just had a ball! Nothing better than being around my peeps, esp after the winter we just had.









I got just what I needed!







:


----------



## Ell-Bell

Hi mamas! I started a thread in TTC and thought you might have some insight: MJ while TTC? I'd appreciate your $.02

Carry on!


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ell-Bell* 
Hi mamas! I started a thread in TTC and thought you might have some insight: MJ while TTC? I'd appreciate your $.02

Carry on!

Nope. Sorry. No way am I getting involved on the topic of MJ anywhere on MDC other than here. Thanks tho


----------



## Lemon Juice

and good luck w/ ttc!







:


----------



## ~D~

Hi mamas, just stopping by to say hey...
Life's super crazy right now with getting ready to move and classes starting up again for me and school letting out for the summer. But I am keeping it together, thanks to my friend MaryJane. She's taking good care of me =)


----------



## azedazobollis

Today will be the day when I eat only low calorie low fat foods when I get the munchies.........


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Today will be the day when I eat only low calorie low fat foods when I get the munchies.........




















so no peanut butter and whiped cream on a spoon?


----------



## azedazobollis

Ice in a blender and frozen fruit.

a few honey roasted almonds..... a few.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Today will be the day when I eat only low calorie low fat foods when I get the munchies.........










me too!


----------



## Talula Fairie

fatfreevegan.com has a great low fat spinach dip, you could dip veggies into it! I am also a fan of Kraft's asian dressing, it's like $1.35 and a really yummy dip for raw veggies. It also comes in a low fat version.

I'm generally not a Kraft fan, but that dressing is too good to be true!


----------



## libranbutterfly

you guys are making me feel bad. I got the munchies, and immediately got a slice of "Holy Cow" cake w/ extra whipped cream.


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Today will be the day when I eat only low calorie low fat foods when I get the munchies.........










Mmmm, homemade hummus







: Peanutbutter balls with peanutbutter, honey, ground oats, cocoa powder, and coconut oil. But then again, I'm a TFer







So fried chicken skins sounds soooo good


----------



## Talula Fairie

OMG. I have to make that cake!


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azedazobollis* 
Today will be the day when I eat only low calorie low fat foods when I get the munchies.........










Naturally, I come to join in the MJ thread only to find my best friend posting about the darn munchies







I'm successfull in eating really great foods when munchies come on EXCEPT when my DP is home!! That's Thursday night through Sunday- and we GRUB. It's awful. Awful yummy







: We're eating good foods but then I just go overboard. He's a rail, and well, I'm the train I guess. I've managed to get 43 lbs off but after this last week I'm afraid to get on the scale BECAUSE of the munchies. Oh self control, where for art thou?

Anyway, I'm here to stay now. I keep jumping in with a random posts every few months or so but I'm officially getting hooked in. Helps that I just connected with Mizzzz LemonJuice, Azedazobolis is my real life BFF and I met Shannon during the RIPAC ( RI patient advocacy coalition- Medical MJ, which I'm sure you're all familiar with anyway ) meeting in Providence last night! Super cool.

My DP and I were sitting at the table waiting for the meeting to start and admiring 2 really cute kiddos running around. The youngest had soft soled shoes on and a huge cloth diaper butt. We kept going back and forth about it as we suspected a little "crunch" other than ourselves was in the room. I decided to get up and just ask... how the heck does one formulate that kind of question? "Um, excuse me. Does your LO have a cloth diaper on?"







that's pretty much how it went. I told my DP that I would bet money that she was on MDC too. So when I asked the dipe question I mentioned MDC too- I was right!! Too funny.

So, on the MJ front. We're super excited that we currently have 5 seeds beautifully sprouted and planted downstairs in our new vegg room!! DP is most excited about the White Widow. I, however, don't care which ones grow successfully because they're all great and they're OURS!! yay!

I'm looking forward to having enough weight so that I can start doing some budder. We're going to try making tincture with what we have though before the first harvest. Anyone have good luck with tinctures?


----------



## Lemon Juice

Hi Kristie!








:

I am thinking of doing some tinctures soon. Dp and I just talked about this yesterday. Def doing budder next time too and looking into making oil. Will let you know how it turns out in a few weeks









Picture it....

Milkymommi








+
azedazobollis








+
Jojo F.








+
mama516/419








+
sg784








+
a little lemon juice








=
one awesome MJ mama party!







:







:


----------



## sg784

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Hi Kristie!







:

I am thinking of doing some tinctures soon. Dp and I just talked about this yesterday. Def doing budder next time too and looking into making oil. Will let you know how it turns out in a few weeks









Picture it....

Milkymommi








+
azedazobollis








+
Jojo F.








+
mama516/419








+
sg784








+
a little lemon juice








=
one awesome MJ mama party!







:







:























Sounds good to me! Just lemme know when and where! lol


----------



## mama516/419

: Party time ! I havent been around lately we had a big nasty bug , then we visited at my moms and most recently My 3 yo was attacked by a 200 lbs rotty at a cook out ( she has some stiches but is ok Thank Goodness) But it was nice to see some virtual faces IRL !


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Hi Kristie!







:

I am thinking of doing some tinctures soon. Dp and I just talked about this yesterday. Def doing budder next time too and looking into making oil. Will let you know how it turns out in a few weeks









Picture it....

Milkymommi








+
azedazobollis








+
Jojo F.








+
mama516/419








+
sg784








+
a little lemon juice








=
one awesome MJ mama party!







:







:































LMAO







Oh I am *IN* !!!! Beautiful. Sooner than later... I love "playgroup" for mamas!


----------



## azedazobollis

Oh yes! Sounds excellent!

I'll bring the cookies..... They have cow butter and white refined sugar with glutenous flour and M&M's.....


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
Hi Kristie!







:

I am thinking of doing some tinctures soon. Dp and I just talked about this yesterday. Def doing budder next time too and looking into making oil. Will let you know how it turns out in a few weeks









Picture it....

Milkymommi








+
azedazobollis








+
Jojo F.








+
mama516/419








+
sg784








+
a little lemon juice








=
one awesome MJ mama party!







:







:































:

Where is a good place to meet and what time?









Lemon- "I see your hiney all bright and shiney..."!!








And not to mention, thank you for having us over. We had such a fantastic time







and will be there soon again with our bug spray







I'd actually love to help do some gardening! or take any extra plants off your hands if you think you may have too many, annnnnd do some swimmimg myself, I miss being a silly kid spending hours is the pool.


----------



## kudzuqueen

Hi ladies ~ I would like to join in ~ have recently started enjoying some (homegrown!) green with my long-standing herb-loving DH. Am a recovering victim of the MJ smear campaign, but educated myself about it and am opening my mind







I have a 6.5 mo old DD and started trying it out when she was around 5 mo old or so. As for BF, haven't seen any adverse effects, though I do "pump and dump" when I'm enjoying myself just to have some extra peace of mind, and I've struggled with supply issues since early on so like another pp, she doesn't get much milk anyway.

So glad to see this tribe! I'm realizing it really is like some sort of underground society...and more people partake than I ever thought!


----------



## Mama2Rio

Welcome kudzuqueen.... now you've got me wondering...

how many of you mamas pump and dump? i've been kind of tempted to, but never did.







: is that a bad thing?


----------



## katbomumof3

I've never pumped and dumped


----------



## azedazobollis

As a milk recipient for my babe, I am saddened







to hear there is milk going down a drain.


----------



## sg784

never pumped and dumped either. from what I understand, it wouldnt work anyhow. The pieces of THC that remain in your system are fat soluble, and dont circulate like other substances.


----------



## Milkymommi

No pump and dump here either. I've always felt quite comfortable.


----------



## Lemon Juice

ditto. no pump and dump. no way.
kudzuqueen...welcome! As you can see...I think you are all set w/ having to pump and dump.









okay...you NE mamas...watch for a PM to come soon!









Hi Kat!


----------



## ~D~

I had to pump & dump only because I worked for a short time after DS was born. But after I quit working, I never picked up the pump again. He's 8 now and perfectly ok... Just my experience, though.







:


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 

okay...you NE mamas...watch for a PM to come soon!


















on the look out!


----------



## Jojo F.

No pump and dump either. THC doesn't really work like say... alcohol. Like sg784 mentioned, THC is fat soluble so it takes longer to go through the system. Alcohol on the other hand is water soluble so you *could* pump and dump for that but, once the alcohol levels in your blood are out, they are also out of your milk (no need to pump and dump before the next feed). Does that make sense?

I have only pumped when out drinking because I was missing a feed and my breasts were getting ginormeous. (I of course had my son with a responsible babysitter for the weekend and had plenty of good breastmilk for him







)

Yes, on the lookout LJ


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

i too am sad as a LOW supply mom to read about P&D for mj.








i could never do it.

we are moved!!!! its a lil slice of heaven. our families are blending harmniously. everything is happening in a fabulous way. life is good again


----------



## deadheadmomma

Hi all, been subbing for awhile. Some of you ladies are giving me hope, DS is 22 months and I have been abstaining the whole time because of worries of him getting THC. DH still partakes (outside only no smoke in the house with DS), and makes me miss it a lot. So I'm thinking a little tiny bit won't hurt him







. I'm also jealous I can't come to the party, I live in Kansas, nowhere near anyone else







.


----------



## transformed

party?







:


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
nak, in the dark....If you look it up in "medications and mothers milk" they say that SOME mothers experience a decrease in prolactin which can result in a supply issue. then they reccomend that it not be used since there isnt enough research (enough saying its bad, and of course noone can advocate a "drug" like mj that is SO horrible!)

Just giving a chime-in... I DID experience the drop in supply with this herb. But the benefits (no OCD stealing my time and self-worth, just Facebook now!







outweighed the risks, so I just balanced it out with fenugreek. Also I had supply issues from anemia, so once I started taking iron regularly that helped and calcium so my teeth wouldn't dissolve out of my head! DS is 1yo yesterday and I pretty much take it every day. The first 6 mos I only took it like three days a week. I think I didn't start taking it until he was like a month or two old. Also too, though, I remember a friend told me that her boobs didn't fill up as much with the second one as they did with her first, so maybe the supply thing was in my head? I always question, but still I take the fenugreek every day. Haven't tried the blessed thistle yet.


----------



## Mama2Rio

i'm happy to hear no one else does, and i did think p&d would be pointless... hence i guess that's why i never did.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deadheadmomma* 
Hi all, been subbing for awhile. Some of you ladies are giving me hope, DS is 22 months and I have been abstaining the whole time because of worries of him getting THC. DH still partakes (outside only no smoke in the house with DS), and makes me miss it a lot. So I'm thinking a little tiny bit won't hurt him







. I'm also jealous I can't come to the party, I live in Kansas, nowhere near anyone else







.

DH partakes more often than i do... you just have to feel comfortable yourself... and i know... party for you NE people!!! i use to live in CT, now i'm wanting to be back there... but still... i don't miss it... D, you still on your way out west?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear* 
we are moved!!!! its a lil slice of heaven. our families are blending harmniously. everything is happening in a fabulous way. life is good again

















: good luck in the new place!


----------



## kudzuqueen

wow thanks ladies ~ maybe i'll drop the p&d after all







(and for those of you saddened by my milk going down the drain - i actually have really low supply too so we're talking like 1.5 oz here







my supply has actually gotten worse lately - like 8 oz over 7 pumps - and while I don't think it's the MJ, who knows, you know? i take more milk special and shatavari daily to try and boost it, but haven't seen much of an effect.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

have you tried dpd?


----------



## katbomumof3

Just had to pop in to say







: first time i've had any herb in months, so i had to say hi. And, coincidentally, the board looks completely different.
So tell me, trustworthy ladies, it's not just me right? Things are different around here? Or is it just my computer?


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katbomumof3* 
Just had to pop in to say







: first time i've had any herb in months, so i had to say hi. And, coincidentally, the board looks completely different.
So tell me, trustworthy ladies, it's not just me right? Things are different around here? Or is it just my computer?









looks the same to me. did you accidentally change your forum theme? they make different colors.


----------



## katbomumof3

I'm thinking one of the kids did....... these things happen sometimes lol. Now the question is, "How do i fix it?" I liked the old way better.....


----------



## katbomumof3

Yay!







: I fixed it, have no idea how it was changed though








Had to ask though, thanks!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear

mine was different all of a sudden too. happened just this afternoon.
i changed it to lavender from tan and its back


----------



## sg784

...


----------



## Milkymommi

You're not crazy... Mine looks different too.


----------



## katbomumof3

So i should not blame the kids eh?







I really didn't like the way it looked, i always have it tan, and all the sudden it was blue, and way different set up! Eeks, i like my forums the way they are!


----------



## kudzuqueen

Sleepymamabear ~ No, I have not tried dom. I just can't get past the idea of using man-made drugs to boost supply and prefer to stick to the herbal/natural route, though of course this means we have to use man-made formula to supplement. And I know plenty of people use it and have no side-effects and it works out great. So it's like the better of two things I don't want to do, and I've gone back and forth as far as what to do. But with having to get it semi-underground and stuff, I dunno. Plus a lactation consultant i spoke with out in AZ, where all this stuff is much more mainstream, said she'd seen moms have more luck with more milk special in my situation (possible IGT, etc).

as for the board appearance changes, it was probably a global change made to go along with the relaunch of mothering.com, so the colors would blend with the new design and everything.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katbomumof3* 
Just had to pop in to say







: first time i've had any herb in months, so i had to say hi. And, coincidentally, the board looks completely different.
So tell me, trustworthy ladies, it's not just me right? Things are different around here? Or is it just my computer?









Ditto. It is different. You can get it back how you like it if you scroll down to the bottom of the HOME page and click on the color you like. It's great to see you! Hope things are swell in your neck of the woods!


----------



## dewi

They did change the board.








If you can't see it *log out* and it will prompt you to *clear the cookies* then it takes you to the new clean look skin..


----------



## transformed

http://laist.com/2007/08/08/stoners_demand.php


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
http://laist.com/2007/08/08/stoners_demand.php

I've had that thought for years...if they legalized and taxed pot the gov't could make a killing. Too bad they probably won't do it. Don't even get me started on Arnold. My husband is in serious danger of losing his job because of him.

It's so ridiculous to me that an herb which you cannot overdose on, which has medicinal value, is illegal and yet alcohol is legal. People die from alcohol poisoning all the time, no one ever died just from smoking too much MJ. Yes, pot has it's risks too and should be taken seriously like any other herb or drug, but it shouldn't be illegal either. I know I'm preaching to the choir...it just boggles my mind it really does.


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
It's so ridiculous to me that an herb which you cannot overdose on, which has medicinal value, is illegal and yet alcohol is legal. People die from alcohol poisoning all the time, no one ever died just from smoking too much MJ. Yes, pot has it's risks too and should be taken seriously like any other herb or drug, but it shouldn't be illegal either. I know I'm preaching to the choir...it just boggles my mind it really does.

And the car accidents and violent behavior caused by alcohol too. How many people were killed by a stoned driver versus a drunk driver? And how many women were beaten up by a stoned husband versus a drunk one?


----------



## transformed

who wants to pay taxes? and get cheap pot? :







:


----------



## Talula Fairie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 
And the car accidents and violent behavior caused by alcohol too. How many people were killed by a stoned driver versus a drunk driver? And how many women were beaten up by a stoned husband versus a drunk one?









Not sure about the car accidents thing, MJ impairs your reflexes too...I never could drive when I smoked. But I suppose it depends on the amount









Definitely true about the violent behavior. Most people just lay on their sofa and watch tv when they are stoned


----------



## Milkymommi

I think that with our economic situation this topic is going to HAVE to make it's way to the forefront. Ending prohibition will be the best and smartest solution to at least a portion of our financial struggles as a nation and then within each individual state. Haven't really decided what that might actually look like in my own head yet but I think it's going to be the medical MJ community that sets the pace for this. The states in which Medical is legal need to make sure that good solid examples are set in place with regard to compassion centers and how they're run, pricing, growing etc. Not because this will be the best way to distribute MJ to the public but because when the reality hits everyone is going to look to the only places where it's being done on some functional level. We need to be prepared for that with stellar example. We do NOT want the politicians to think they know what's best and try to write these laws without good reference. I'm sure what's in their minds is not going to be what we're all looking for.

What we don't want is the govt to completely take over, tax it rediculously ( 25 and eighth? REALLY?) keep it illegal to grow for ones self, and start allowing giant manufacturing to come in and start adding all kinds of chemicals and nasty stuff as they've done with cigarettes etc. Not to mention that medical MJ should be exempt from any taxation- just like any other meds. Only recreational should be taxed imho.

This is a very REAL possibility which I'm personally stoked about. It will be an interesting road but well worth all the work that will need to be put in to see it through.

Still can't get over the 25.00 tax per eighth... good grief. That would mean for our houshold's weekly supply we'd be paying at least 100.00 just in taxes... that would leave NO wiggle room either since on many occasions my DP can easily go through more than a half ( with my help of course







) . Just for reference he is a med MJ patient with occipital neurolgia. He smokes some serious herbage.


----------



## Milkymommi

But WAIT!! We have 5 beautimus little baby sprouts in our new vegge room... so provided that our lovely law makers don't screw us out of being able to continue growing, we won't even be paying taxes! I keep forgetting about those little babies down stairs. They look so great.


----------



## OliveJewel

Well put, Milkymommi! I agree that as the s-h-t-f with respect to our country's economic condition, it will make sense for states to stop wasting their money going after pot dealers. Good point.

Also, banning home grown would be the *worst* decision! How could anyone deny that growing herb in your back yard is *the* most safest, economical, and ecological way to get your medicine! It is also the most healing, imo, because it is grown in the environment that you live in, just like _any other herb_!








:


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 
just like _any other herb_!

Yep, just like my parsley, just like my cilantro, just like my basil. All have healing properties and come straight from the earth. They ALL taste good too









Thanks mama!


----------



## azedazobollis

:

would someone please take the buttered popcorn away from me.......


----------



## mama516/419

lol its to bad they dont have a choclate covered NAK smiley - cuz thats me right now . but I think there is a no munchy stealing rule in the pot head thread azedazobollis








I love having home grown ! And its a must in our house or DH could just as well be smoking cash ( wicked pot snob







) but he knws what works with his condition .
Unfourtunetly in America polititions kill for the almighty doller and I fear as long as this magic planet threatens oil companies , pharm companies , and provides awesome alternitive fabric and food it will be slandered . They know how to strike fear into the hearts of mothers . Gate way drug my a&$
but Milkymommi I compleatly agree that the medical states are going to be laying the road if there is any hope at all . As you may know RI recentlt became the first therapist approved state and I think DRs relizing that MJ has more to offer then appitite is a big step . Honestly thats why I worry so much about losing Jesse hes awesome







:


----------



## Jojo F.

On one hand it should be legal just because it is an HERB, a plant just like any other plant in this world, it has medicinal properties, hemp is a wonder food (a friend of mine did an AMAZING thesis on the value of hemp as a food and as an emotional, spiritual healing tool), could be used as fuel, oil, clothing, paper, rope, etc. the list goes on & on.

On another note of religion; G*d gave us "every herb bearing seed" (clearly stated in the Bible for those that follow and it also states that some plants may be *prohibited* in the future; "speak lies in hypocrisy"). In the early stages of the U.S. (George Washington days) I do believe I am correct in saying that it was EXPECTED of every farmer to grow a certain percentage of hemp on their land for the government.

Hemp is also VERY Earth friendly taking up less space, less water and not needing other chemicals to grow. (but we can't always ASSUME other people will do the right thing and compost to ammend the soil, not use chemicals, lace it-I had pot laced with PCP once







:- etc.) It is an all around *amazing* crop, THC or not.

And yup, I have never known anyone or known anyone who kew someone who OD'd on pot. I mean C'mon, you smoke it, giggle a bunch (or get paranoid, depends on the kind of smoke and how if effects YOU), eat some food and fall asleep. No one has ever died from smoking too much (there is the risk of carcinogens with smoking but, if you vape that negates the risk). There is not one documented case, period.

Also pointed out about the $$ spent on busting pot growers/sellers. Could you imagine what that money could do in our schools???!!! We are so busy busting people, running around telling everyone what to do, waging war on drugs ("Blessed are the peacemakers." Matthew 5:9) and yet we sit back and watch program after program in our schools including recess, the arts, and music being cut, watching inner city schools suffer because they have outdated books, no computers, not enough teachers willing to work for peanuts (cutting teacher benefits too) etc. No wonder we are about DEAD LAST in the WORLD in academics









But on the other hand, do I really want the government to take over the great green herb too? Do I want them to exploit it, ruin it, and defile it? It WILL be covered in pesticides and herbicides because they will not take care of the soil or the plants themselves. The seeds will soon become GMO and scary cross breed seeds with fish genes or what not(some tomato seeds have fish genes in the, weird & gross). Or next thing you know you have a plant growing on your land and some company is going to want $$ for it because it is "THEIR" plant, think Monsanto bullsh*t with the corn deal.

Personally, I just see way too many problems with our da*n government and how it is run for this whole legalize hemp thing to work in our favor, in anyone's favor, on any aspect. As badly as I want it, see that we need it, it just won't work, it can't. Sad but true. Our government ALWAYS finds a way to ruin a good thing.

If our government REALLY cared and was earnest in what it was doing then yes, legalize it, make it available to all, legalize the WHOLE plant, male and female (plant wise- THC & hemp). Live and let live da*nit







:


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
On one hand it should be legal just because it is an HERB, a plant just like any other plant in this world, it has medicinal properties, hemp is a wonder food (a friend of mine did an AMAZING thesis on the value of hemp as a food and as an emotional, spiritual healing tool), could be used as fuel, oil, clothing, paper, rope, etc. the list goes on & on.

On another note of religion; G*d gave us "every herb bearing seed" (clearly stated in the Bible for those that follow and it also states that some plants may be *prohibited* in the future; "speak lies in hypocrisy"). In the early stages of the U.S. (George Washington days) I do believe I am correct in saying that it was EXPECTED of every farmer to grow a certain percentage of hemp on their land for the government.

Hemp is also VERY Earth friendly taking up less space, less water and not needing other chemicals to grow. (but we can't always ASSUME other people will do the right thing and compost to ammend the soil, not use chemicals, lace it-I had pot laced with PCP once







:- etc.) It is an all around *amazing* crop, THC or not.

And yup, I have never known anyone or known anyone who kew someone who OD'd on pot. I mean C'mon, you smoke it, giggle a bunch (or get paranoid, depends on the kind of smoke and how if effects YOU), eat some food and fall asleep. No one has ever died from smoking too much (there is the risk of carcinogens with smoking but, if you vape that negates the risk). There is not one documented case, period.

Also pointed out about the $$ spent on busting pot growers/sellers. Could you imagine what that money could do in our schools???!!! We are so busy busting people, running around telling everyone what to do, waging war on drugs ("Blessed are the peacemakers." Matthew 5:9) and yet we sit back and watch program after program in our schools including recess, the arts, and music being cut, watching inner city schools suffer because they have outdated books, no computers, not enough teachers willing to work for peanuts (cutting teacher benefits too) etc. No wonder we are about DEAD LAST in the WORLD in academics









But on the other hand, do I really want the government to take over the great green herb too? Do I want them to exploit it, ruin it, and defile it? It WILL be covered in pesticides and herbicides because they will not take care of the soil or the plants themselves. The seeds will soon become GMO and scary cross breed seeds with fish genes or what not(some tomato seeds have fish genes in the, weird & gross). Or next thing you know you have a plant growing on your land and some company is going to want $$ for it because it is "THEIR" plant, think Monsanto bullsh*t with the corn deal.

Personally, I just see way too many problems with our da*n government and how it is run for this whole legalize hemp thing to work in our favor, in anyone's favor, on any aspect. As badly as I want it, see that we need it, it just won't work, it can't. Sad but true. Our government ALWAYS finds a way to ruin a good thing.

If our government REALLY cared and was earnest in what it was doing then yes, legalize it, make it available to all, legalize the WHOLE plant, male and female (plant wise- THC & hemp). Live and let live da*nit







:

RIGHT ON!!


----------



## transformed

you know what I think a gateway drug is? xanax.


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
you know what I think a gateway drug is? xanax.

Right. And cough syrup....


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Right. And cough syrup....


----------



## mama516/419

thats why I love this group , When my DD was getting her stitches they gave her something to calm her down the DR said " dont worry its like baby Valium "and why worry about that







She rerally needed it but it scares me all the drugs out there


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 








the DR said " dont worry its like baby Valium "

Oh, valium, no worries there!


----------



## mistymama

Hi Mamas. After several weeks of being dry we've got some homegrown coming tonight! Yippee! I love that we have a local grower so I know how it's grown and what is in it. Very cool.

I'm loving summer with ds - sun, swimming and lots of good times.









Hope you are all doing well...


----------



## Lemon Juice

Sent the PM! PM back if you got it


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 








thats why I love this group , When my DD was getting her stitches they gave her something to calm her down the DR said " dont worry its like baby Valium "and why worry about that







She rerally needed it but it scares me all the drugs out there

You were like "I have a pot lollypop in my purse..."


----------



## Milkymommi

Better yet... here sweetie eat this yummy piece of coconut cake. "Cake" always makes you feel better







jk but seriously, in comparison to valium? I'd take the cake... or the lolly. Too bad we'd lose our kids over something like that but Dr.'s can freely give insanely dangerous drugs to children because they have the FDA's approval and a few little letters after their names that say it's ok to poison people.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milkymommi* 
Better yet... here sweetie eat this yummy piece of coconut cake. "Cake" always makes you feel better







jk but seriously, in comparison to valium? I'd take the cake... or the lolly. Too bad we'd lose our kids over something like that but Dr.'s can freely give insanely dangerous drugs to children because they have the FDA's approval and a few little letters after their names that say it's ok to poison people.

this makes me so mad! ugh... i know so many people who got hooked on pill popping b/c their dr gave them a prescription so it was okay. then refill time comes around and the dr refuses, so they get a fix someplace else. and then their hooked on something worse. umm... i still don't think herb is a gateway drug. thanks doc!


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
this makes me so mad! ugh... i know so many people who got hooked on pill popping b/c their dr gave them a prescription so it was okay. then refill time comes around and the dr refuses, so they get a fix someplace else. and then their hooked on something worse. umm... i still don't think herb is a gateway drug. thanks doc!

Right! Also in regarding giving kids dangerous drugs I just watched that show about the woman coroner--Dr. G, I think?--about a poor 10yo boy who was taking Ritalin and then the parents switched the prescription to the generic to save money and the pharmacy accidentally gave the boy methodone instead of methylphenidate and his body slowly got poisoned!







Not that I am advocating MM for ADHD... or am I?







:


----------



## Leta

Hi, I'm new here.

My state, Michigan, just passed a medical marijuana law. You need a doctor's note. Well, our UAV of a doctor just denied DH, even though he has the sort of osteoarthritis that is obvious in an Xray (for full details, see the "I Am Just FURIOUS!" thread in Parents as Partners).

Anyone have any tips on how to find a good doc for this?

TIA!


----------



## katbomumof3

Sorry deleting


----------



## sg784

kat...

I was exactly where you are back in jan. DS was only 9 mos old, nursing was a big part of his diet, we were broke, we were not in a good place relationship wise....POAS and bam. 2 lines. Its working out. its been hell, its been really really hard...but its working out. Its only #3 for us, but it will work out for you. everything will be ok. it will! Somebody told me when I was in panic mode, babies come when the time is right. We just cant plan some of these things

I hope you can find some peace....


----------



## katbomumof3

Thank you! I have peace with whatever happens
dh on the other hand.....not too sure about him. I'm going to wait a while before telling him, b/c i know he will stress out, and i feel bad for him, he will be much more opposed to this idea than I


----------



## Jojo F.

kat-







4 is different then 2 I know but we were feeling the same when we found out about #2- both were surprises. I was nervous as h*ll to tell DH about #2, I waited a week to tell him, and could only tell my mom. As shocked as we both were we worked through it and are so in love







with her now. I'm really glad she blessed us when she did, we needed her.

Take a few days to let it all sink in and then tell him.


----------



## azedazobollis

Kat, Well, I want to say, CONGRATS!!!! I hope everything works out. I agree to take a few days to let it sink in.

Anyone watch Weeds last night?!?! HAHAHAHAHA! Poor Celia, nobody cares about her! hhahahahaa. I do hope to see Conrad and Heylia this season, I have to check to see if they are going to be part of it.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Kat







I know how you feel....it will work out and all will be fine. We are here for you!







and Congrats, mama!







: Btw...w/ our 5th I had NO idea when my LMP was. Kinda guessed...but she came when she was good and ready. From my so unaccurate date she was a day before 41 weeks...and then when she arrived she looked more like a 38 weeker!







Yep..I was SO off on that one! When do you think you're due?

Of course you know I saw weeds, Christine







I was really hoping 'Little Boxes" would be back on. *sigh* Maybe next season?!







I hope C and H come back too. That was a big mistake, getting rid of them, and hopefully C will help save her butt once again from the Big Boss! And what's up w/ Andy "loving" her now? And seeing the kids get soooo big each season makes me realize how fast time flies...


----------



## katbomumof3

I deleted my post, b/c i don't want anyone irl to know, and am unsure if my sis comes on here or not (its not her fit for a forum, but i know she has read here before, and knows my username
I think? early feb>?
I'm still freaking out. THanks everyone!


----------



## azedazobollis

So C and H are pictured on the Weeds page on Showtime. So, they must be coming back. Good lord, I just want to see Conrad naked again.......







I am totally bummed there's no song- but maybe it was just the premiere without the intro. I like the Andy in love storyline. I'd like to see some action happening, I cant imagine what they will do with Nancy preggo.


----------



## SelaZane

I can't believe I haven't read this thread before.
I have always been for legalizing and even more for med. use. I have a four year old with dystonic cerebral palsy in his arms and legs and epilepsy. You would be shocked at the stuff the doc prebscribes and "suggest" we use and not to mention the cost of prescritions. Were in AL so I doubt med. use will ever be legal.








:


----------



## circuitsndaisies

How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Oh wait, I don't know if i've posted here under my new name or not. I used to be "usandthegirls"

Changed for privacy purposes due to ex and all.


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.









I only smoked for the nausea because once I was past the nausea, my body didn't want it anymore.


----------



## SelaZane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.









I didn't smoke any.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.









regularly.


----------



## poiyt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.









I smoke when I feel like I need/want it - I havent let pregnancy stop me. That being said, I am in tune with my body - and havent felt like I needed it as much while pregnant, so I dont vape as frequently as I did before pregnancy...


----------



## sunanthem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies* 
How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.









daily.


----------



## sunanthem

Hugs and kisses for Kat. I know I have been MIA for a looong time... I really have cut waaay back on the







: as for my finances allow. I am soo happy today though b/c we finally got approved for foodstamps, and that will be an enormous help. I can't believe how much they are giving us! I have gotten us through the last couple months on so much less, we're gonna be eatin' real good now!

I started delivering pizzas, and it's pretty sterotypical, but everyone there puffs! hah ha ha.

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and beautiful, as always! HUGS!!







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

Saamy







Miss you! Glad to hear that you are doing well. How was the 1st yr of school for the lo's? awesome news about the food







: much love and light, mama!


----------



## Doing Best I Can

Hello all! I am new to green meds, but it has helped my anxiety alot. We are going though really hard times financially & my normally high levels of anxiety have been uncontollable until I started partaking. I have been amazed at how much it helps even if I don't do it everyday.

I grew up with a father & 10-year-older brother that couldn't function, or rather didn't want to function without pot, so it became a really bad thing in my eyes. I didn't want to be like them in ANY way. So I am one of very few people who NEVER even tried it until I was 30. I actually am happy I did it this way.







: Glad to find other mamas that I can share this interest with.


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doing Best I Can* 
Hello all! I am new to green meds, but it has helped my anxiety alot. We are going though really hard times financially & my normally high levels of anxiety have been uncontollable until I started partaking. I have been amazed at how much it helps even if I don't do it everyday.

I grew up with a father & 10-year-older brother that couldn't function, or rather didn't want to function without pot, so it became a really bad thing in my eyes. I didn't want to be like them in ANY way. So I am one of very few people who NEVER even tried it until I was 30. I actually am happy I did it this way.







: Glad to find other mamas that I can share this interest with.

It's amazing how much it helps with anxiety! I get that too. When I feel that my top is gonna blow and I'm way over-analyzing my life, that is when MM is my blessing.


----------



## transformed

how do you use for anxiety with children? I am not consuming currently however I dont really know how i "would" with kids around. (my 6 yr old specifically.) I mean, you could just wait till everyone is in asleep - that kind of defeats the purpose with anxiety, LOL.


----------



## Doing Best I Can

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
how do you use for anxiety with children? I am not consuming currently however I dont really know how i "would" with kids around. (my 6 yr old specifically.) I mean, you could just wait till everyone is in asleep - that kind of defeats the purpose with anxiety, LOL.

For some reason it works for me. We only smoke after the kids are in bed a few nights a week. I guess it breaks the anxiety cycle & allows me to relax long enough to bring me down a notch during the day. I am thinking about trying to get a MM card though. I refuse to become a zombie that I've been on anxiety meds before. The side effects are aweful. I read about making a tinture somewhere in this thread (I've been lurking) I am going to look into that so I can take a few drops if I really need it during the day.


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
how do you use for anxiety with children? I am not consuming currently however I dont really know how i "would" with kids around. (my 6 yr old specifically.) I mean, you could just wait till everyone is in asleep - that kind of defeats the purpose with anxiety, LOL.

My kids are still young enough where it's not really an issue yet. When it comes up I hope I will have the grace to discuss it candidly without painting myself a neon sign through DS's loquacity.


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
how do you use for anxiety with children? I am not consuming currently however I dont really know how i "would" with kids around. (my 6 yr old specifically.) I mean, you could just wait till everyone is in asleep - that kind of defeats the purpose with anxiety, LOL.

That's what doing "laundry" is for...while they are occupied w/ a book or toys...etc.







If you vape...it's much easier, imo. You can turn it on in the bathroom (or other room of your choice w/ a plug) ahead of time (like 5 mins) and return when ready and your in and out pretty quick from there!


----------



## transformed

laundry! I love it. LMAO.







It's been a l-o-n-g time.


----------



## kudzuqueen

Sela ~ We're in AL too! And yeah, it is depressing how we will prob be the last state to legalize, if ever. DH and I want to move for other reasons too (and are both natives), but if we do we certainly dream about what it would be like to live somewhere that MM is legal. He has a chronic condition that it's very helpful for anyway.

I didn't smoke any while pregnant. I didn't even try it until after we were married - so i was like 24 - and had a lot of fear in my life then, and a lot of fear of MJ specifically. So needless to say my experiences were not good. But I am nursing now and partaking a few times a week and having a lot more fun with it. (by the way, one of our favorite things to do these days is to smoke and watch Wipeout on ABC - i laugh SOOOOO hard!)

So excited Weeds is back! We happened across last season's finale on Monday night and watched the end of that, thinking it wasn't premiering until next week - then got a great surprise!


----------



## transformed

I'd like to see it leagalized on a federal level. It really makes a crap of difference if the states leagalize it.







: AL or otherwise.


----------



## lulabelleliz

:


----------



## mistymama

Just wanted to jump in and say we are in AL too.









I moved here from California and oh man, what a difference. But I've lived here nearly 10 years now, it's home. I'm pretty sure we will be one of the LAST states to legalize. Sigh.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I'd like to see it leagalized on a federal level. It really makes a crap of difference if the states leagalize it.







: AL or otherwise.

i agree with this... just because the state can't bust you, the feds still can. i've heard of this happening in CA.


----------



## mama516/419

I agree that legalization on a fed level would be awesome but I disagree that state leaglization is crap. I feel great about living in a state with an MMP program ! And as far as I know - and I am pretty sure I d know







- we have never had a raid - or for that matter charges filled and were 3 years in ... Maybe Cali is being targeted becouse of its reputaion and we are a small insignificant state ? Thouse dispenseries werent state santioned ethir so they didnt have the protection of the state and the few farm type raids I rooked into were growers going above their limit - even if I think its unfair they be regulated it isnt my call.


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sg784*


nak, in the dark....If you look it up in "medications and mothers milk" they say that SOME mothers experience a decrease in prolactin which can result in a supply issue. then they reccomend that it not be used since there isnt enough research (enough saying its bad, and of course noone can advocate a "drug" like mj that is SO horrible!)


They have to recommend EVERYTHING isn't used buring pregnancy and breastfeeding. It is CYA.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*


Hales also mentions in the book that it has a moderate transfer rate and "studies have shown significant absorption and metabolism in infants" though he also admits no long term studies have been done. He also admits in a few short term studies no adverse effects were proven on the infants. The prolactin thing was in an animal study.

It still is classified as an L-5 which really means "absolute no no" for the most part.

The pediatric concern is sedation.

Personally, the moderate transfer rate and high metabolism in the infant would concern me. Plus it hasn't been studied very extensively.

If you want to read the whole thing, the book is on Amazon.com and has a search inside feature.


I have 2 beautiful, healthy, bright, very NON-sedated mj children that say otherwise. I also have pituatary issues(a whole nother story) that could affect my prolactin, but even with that AND mj, I still make more milk than my little man can drink....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mal85*


On the vapes... totally worth the buy if you can afford it. I've only ever used a volcano, I don't own one but have the pleasure of using one quite frequently. If I were to spend my money on a vape, that is what I would get (in fact, I plan to as soon as I can afford it). I've never used anything else, but have only heard poor reviews in comparison to the Volcano (except for on this forum anyway). Anyone out there used a Volcano and something less expensive that can make a comparison??


We have a vape too-it's the vapir one, it's portable and sooo awesome! Easy to use, quick, makes great use of the meds and is just all around great!! I highly recommend it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milkymommi*


Naturally, I come to join in the MJ thread only to find my best friend posting about the darn munchies







I'm successfull in eating really great foods when munchies come on EXCEPT when my DP is home!! That's Thursday night through Sunday- and we GRUB. It's awful. Awful yummy







: We're eating good foods but then I just go overboard. He's a rail, and well, I'm the train I guess. I've managed to get 43 lbs off but after this last week I'm afraid to get on the scale BECAUSE of the munchies. Oh self control, where for art thou?

Anyway, I'm here to stay now. I keep jumping in with a random posts every few months or so but I'm officially getting hooked in. Helps that I just connected with Mizzzz LemonJuice, Azedazobolis is my real life BFF and I met Shannon during the RIPAC ( RI patient advocacy coalition- Medical MJ, which I'm sure you're all familiar with anyway ) meeting in Providence last night! Super cool.


Another local NE mama! We are GROWING hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice*


Hi Kristie!







:

I am thinking of doing some tinctures soon. Dp and I just talked about this yesterday. Def doing budder next time too and looking into making oil. Will let you know how it turns out in a few weeks









Picture it....

Milkymommi








+
azedazobollis








+
Jojo F.








+
mama516/419








+
sg784








+
a little lemon juice








=
one awesome MJ mama party!







:







:
























Um, someone is missing here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SleepyMamaBear*


we are moved!!!! its a lil slice of heaven. our families are blending harmniously. everything is happening in a fabulous way. life is good again










Hooray! I am so happy things are going well for you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leta*


Hi, I'm new here.

My state, Michigan, just passed a medical marijuana law. You need a doctor's note. Well, our UAV of a doctor just denied DH, even though he has the sort of osteoarthritis that is obvious in an Xray (for full details, see the "I Am Just FURIOUS!" thread in Parents as Partners).

Anyone have any tips on how to find a good doc for this?

TIA!


I am hyper excited, the house and senate passed the medical bill here in NH, now we just have to wait for Lynch to sign...here's hoping!

And I have the MOST awesome dr who will without a doubt prescribe for my pain. That will be SOOOO awesome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *circuitsndaisies*


How often did/do you all smoke when you were preggo?

Just curious.










All the time with DS#1, less often with DD#1, he is way more mellow and chill than her, but they are both SUPER smart and loveable. When I have another baby, I will be sure to take my meds throughout, I think it makes a difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *transformed*


how do you use for anxiety with children? I am not consuming currently however I dont really know how i "would" with kids around. (my 6 yr old specifically.) I mean, you could just wait till everyone is in asleep - that kind of defeats the purpose with anxiety, LOL.


Maybe in a butter or brownies? Just make sure the kids don't get into the stash! LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *transformed*


I'd like to see it leagalized on a federal level. It really makes a crap of difference if the states leagalize it.







: AL or otherwise.


True, the feds could, but I think that Obama has made it clear that the DEA is better served to concentrate on bigger fish, not to mention, I doubt any of the medical individuals produce enough to make a blip on their radar...

And that catches me up..hehe








to everyone! I have missed you all so much! (Thanks Leslie for pulling me back..I have had a lot on my plate and haven't been online all that much, gotta remember my roots!)








to all the new people in our wonderful tribe! Enjoy your stay!

And a New England get together???? I am IN! Tell me when, where and what to bring and I will BE there! I can even procure some of the kindest bud if anyone needs






























you all!!!!


----------



## transformed

has anyone ever been to a rainbow gathering?


----------



## Lemon Juice

: hooray...it's Kara!

sending that PM now! I can't wait to see you!!!







:


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
has anyone ever been to a rainbow gathering?

Never. *I'd* love to but, DH thinks I'm way out in left field







I'd also like to go to burning man, I love stuff like that. A while back I joined the (rainbow) mailer but, there really wasn't much activity in our neck of the woods, the gatherings they had scheduled were no longer recent. Things have probably gone more underground







Then again it's been a while since I've checked.

OK, I'm wicked bummed I didn't get to see Phish at Bonaroo this Fri







I got to see them in 2000, it was so freaking awsome. No explanation needed might I add









LJ- we are excited about the get together!
Kara- you *have* to be there









Ahh, hope everyone is having a good night. Today was sooooo awsome!!!!


----------



## Lemon Juice

I'd love to attend a Rainbow gathering as well. Never got to (last year we were in WY moving across country one month before the gathering...dp was not about to let me plan the big move around the gathering







).

Friends of mine did little ones here and there. Silly me...thought I'd get a chance to gather after we moved here. Should have gathered when I lived on the west coast!

I would loooooove to go to Burning Man as well. We had this big plan to all meet at BM in 2001 (dp and I met at and used to live at a hostel...) once we all parted ways. Well...that never happened since I found out I was pregnant w/ our 1st...and by Sept. was like 7 months along and in TX. Dp wanted to go still but I didn't feel up to it! We finally found all of those friends on FB and one went to BM last year and had some great pics. We might go one day...maybe we'll plan the move back around BM or the RG!







:


----------



## transformed

my dh thinks I am insane.







whatevah. I'll run away with the hippies one of these days.


----------



## MomtoXane

Does anyone have information regarding medicinal marijuana for the treatment of PPD/A. Also PTSD/GAD/OCD/ADD...


----------



## kudzuqueen

yay for more AL mommies!!!

wow I can imagine it would be a shock moving here from CA. much more conservative on SO many issues...people thought i was a freak for having a natural birth...that's another thing i wish were more supported here. in my dream world I'd drive to the Farm and have the next one with Ina May and her midwives but the drive's a bit too far for my comfort level







instead will be fighting off crazy docs that don't believe in my body's ability to give birth. *sigh*


----------



## mama516/419

When I was younger I attended Camp Creek a few times ( closer to gathering of the vibes then rainbow gathering scale wise) and it was a blast . But the year I stayed out PG with DD there was some bad acid drama which would make worried about having munchkins there , yet I always saw kids and they all seemed happy


----------



## Lemon Juice

NE mamas...did you see this posted in the local tribe?! So cool! Think we might go for the weekend...shoot, at this point I think I'd even consider going w/out dp. What's the deal w/ the dh/dp's thinking we are all insane for wanting to gather? Mine is the same way









http://www.earthstory.org/


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Does anyone have information regarding medicinal marijuana for the treatment of PPD/A. Also PTSD/GAD/OCD/ADD...

I will tell you one thin b, I am on all kinds of shit for depression and I am like "jeez, just give me some POT!" I dont know how long I can handle the side effects. I am too tired to stand up - I am dizzy, I am sleepy, I dont want to do anything at all, I'm loopy.

At least pot makes me happy, has no side effects, doesnt wreck my liver, doesnt make me gain 10 lbs in 2 weeks.

I wouldn't know how to et it though.

I am totally suffering.

eta: my family, who wants me to et all this "help" for my mental issues, thinks something is wrong with me. I am like "ITS THE DARN DRUGS YOU WANT ME TO TAKE YOU UA VIOLATIONS!!!!"


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
my dh thinks I am insane.







whatevah. I'll run away with the hippies one of these days.

Ha! mine too! my best friend and i were always running around with the hippies, dh won't have it! he;ll let me go, but he just doesn't go for it. i think one of our good college buddies turned him off from the whole scene, and now he wants nothing to do with it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
When I was younger I attended Camp Creek a few times ( closer to gathering of the vibes then rainbow gathering scale wise) and it was a blast . But the year I stayed out PG with DD there was some bad acid drama which would make worried about having munchkins there , yet I always saw kids and they all seemed happy

i've heard CC got bad over the past few years. i had been to a few, but it's been well over 5 years now. i'm trying to remember if that was the place i was "stuck in a rut" (i was following truck tracks and couldn't stop).... but i think it was another gathering, i was stoned out of my mind, well mushrooms to be honest. no, it wasn't CC, there was this barn... hmmm...

anyone take their kiddos to a gathering? i don't know if i would, not while dd is so young anyway. plus some gathering have really gotten bad raps over the past few years. some people just get way too out of control for my comfort. if you have taken your kids. how old were they? and would you do it again?


----------



## mama516/419

I just got this letter from the RIPAC leader here and it was so happy I wanted to share it







:
Today, June 16, 2009, the Rhode Island General Assembly overrode Governor Carcieri's veto, making the 2009 Medical Marijuana Act a law. Our hard work has paid off -- within a year, the Department of Health will license a non-profit compassion center to grow and distribute medical marijuana for patients. The House voted 67-0 to override, and the Senate voted 35-3. We look forward to working with compassion center applicants to ensure that Rhode Island's first compassion center is the best that it can be. You heard it here first: Rhode Island is now the first state to expand a medical marijuana law to protect patients' safe access to medicine!

On Tuesday, July 21, RIPAC will have a VICTORY fundraiser party from 5pm-9pm at Gallery (150 Point St, Providence). We'll celebrate our legislative success and my departure, and welcome our new executive director, Stephen Hogan. More details will be forthcoming, but meanwhile please donate to RIPAC at RIpatients.org/donate.

Today is a great day for medical marijuana patients, in Rhode Island and America. Thanks for all that you do,
Jesse


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I just got this letter from the RIPAC leader here and it was so happy I wanted to share it







:
Today, June 16, 2009, the Rhode Island General Assembly overrode Governor Carcieri's veto, making the 2009 Medical Marijuana Act a law. Our hard work has paid off -- within a year, the Department of Health will license a non-profit compassion center to grow and distribute medical marijuana for patients. The House voted 67-0 to override, and the Senate voted 35-3. We look forward to working with compassion center applicants to ensure that Rhode Island's first compassion center is the best that it can be. You heard it here first: Rhode Island is now the first state to expand a medical marijuana law to protect patients' safe access to medicine!

On Tuesday, July 21, RIPAC will have a VICTORY fundraiser party from 5pm-9pm at Gallery (150 Point St, Providence). We'll celebrate our legislative success and my departure, and welcome our new executive director, Stephen Hogan. More details will be forthcoming, but meanwhile please donate to RIPAC at RIpatients.org/donate.

Today is a great day for medical marijuana patients, in Rhode Island and America. Thanks for all that you do,
Jesse









: AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I just got this letter from the RIPAC leader here and it was so happy I wanted to share it







:
Today, June 16, 2009, the Rhode Island General Assembly overrode Governor Carcieri's veto, making the 2009 Medical Marijuana Act a law. Our hard work has paid off -- within a year, the Department of Health will license a non-profit compassion center to grow and distribute medical marijuana for patients. The House voted 67-0 to override, and the Senate voted 35-3. We look forward to working with compassion center applicants to ensure that Rhode Island's first compassion center is the best that it can be. You heard it here first: Rhode Island is now the first state to expand a medical marijuana law to protect patients' safe access to medicine!

On Tuesday, July 21, RIPAC will have a VICTORY fundraiser party from 5pm-9pm at Gallery (150 Point St, Providence). We'll celebrate our legislative success and my departure, and welcome our new executive director, Stephen Hogan. More details will be forthcoming, but meanwhile please donate to RIPAC at RIpatients.org/donate.

Today is a great day for medical marijuana patients, in Rhode Island and America. Thanks for all that you do,
Jesse


That's awsome







:







:







:


----------



## transformed

:

Onward.


----------



## azedazobollis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doing Best I Can* 
Hello all! I am new to green meds, but it has helped my anxiety alot. We are going though really hard times financially & my normally high levels of anxiety have been uncontollable until I started partaking. I have been amazed at how much it helps even if I don't do it everyday.

I grew up with a father & 10-year-older brother that couldn't function, or rather didn't want to function without pot, so it became a really bad thing in my eyes. I didn't want to be like them in ANY way. So I am one of very few people who NEVER even tried it until I was 30. I actually am happy I did it this way.







: Glad to find other mamas that I can share this interest with.


I can totally relate to that. I grew up climbing on bales of it that were fresh off the boat in Miami... I didnt start partaking until college. lol.

OK.... Who watched Weeds? Im cranky. I'm not a fan of watching Nancy get "raped". How many scenes are there going to be of her thrown down with her dress hiked up....... I hope this gets better.


----------



## mama516/419

Ive never seen Weeds but I bought season 1 on blueray for DH as an xmas gift - unfourtunetly I didnt know we needed a special player for Blueray so weve never gotten to watch it







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

I haven't watched it yet...will do so tonight on Demand







Shannon...I'm pretty sure you can watch the old ones online through netflix, if you have it.


----------



## mama516/419

Ugh my DH is in love with the G bong ! I miss the Raws , any one else like Raw rolling papers ? if you havent tried them yet I recomend them


----------



## Biolochic

Hi, I'm new to this site and this group. I'm about to have a daughter any day. I've had Hyperemisis Gravidarum (sever morning sickness) and have been on medical marijuana since the 3rd month, and also Zofran (an anti-emetic or anti-throw-up if you prefer). I feel very comforted by the comments you've made and wanted to thank everyone for posting here. I fell guilty about the pot, but without it, I wouldn't have been able to carry my DD this long. I'm 39 weeks.

I was put on bed rest today as my fluids are low. My baby is small, but my 2 1/2 year old DS - with whom I had no problems - was only 5 lbs 10 oz so I just make them small. My doctor knows about the pot and is on board, so is the Director of the hospital, my pediatrician, and the social worker. I'm praying for no complications and no legal interventions. Please send good vibes!

BTW, I love the show Weeds, too! I watched the episodes on www.watchtvsitcoms.com/weeds.php for free.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biolochic* 
Hi, I'm new to this site and this group. I'm about to have a daughter any day. I've had Hyperemisis Gravidarum (sever morning sickness) and have been on medical marijuana since the 3rd month, and also Zofran (an anti-emetic or anti-throw-up if you prefer). I feel very comforted by the comments you've made and wanted to thank everyone for posting here. I fell guilty about the pot, but without it, I wouldn't have been able to carry my DD this long. I'm 39 weeks.

I was put on bed rest today as my fluids are low. My baby is small, but my 2 1/2 year old DS - with whom I had no problems - was only 5 lbs 10 oz so I just make them small. My doctor knows about the pot and is on board, so is the Director of the hospital, my pediatrician, and the social worker. I'm praying for no complications and no legal interventions. Please send good vibes!

BTW, I love the show Weeds, too! I watched the episodes on www.watchtvsitcoms.com/weeds.php for free.









: congrats on your baby!!! I am so glad to know that there are doc's who are wising up on this.









that baby is almost done cookin'!!!


----------



## OliveJewel

: Congratulations on the baby and on taking charge of your health! All you gotta do now is breathe! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## cathy17

Very nice thread









So much reading to be done


----------



## Lemon Juice

mmmmmm


----------



## ananas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
mmmmmm









Thanks for posting this, I've been wanting to make that







:


----------



## Jojo F.

Biolochic- congrats!!! And it is so nice to hear everyone is on board with the medicinal MJ. Personally, I'd be *more* comfortable with the MJ then the Zofran, I'd take the munchies over constipation/diarrhea/headache, etc.(possible side effects) any day.

LJ- thanks for the link! Favorited into my recipes folder









Hehhhhh, I hate not being rich, the end of the month gets so tight so no green for me. Mommy has been a little irritated lately







:


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
NE mamas...did you see this posted in the local tribe?! So cool! Think we might go for the weekend...shoot, at this point I think I'd even consider going w/out dp. What's the deal w/ the dh/dp's thinking we are all insane for wanting to gather? Mine is the same way









http://www.earthstory.org/

That looks SO cool! We did Beltaine at A Sacred Place this year..but it wasn't what I hoped for. They were totally NOT family friendly(even though they said they were) and DH is kind of turned off from the whole gathering thing now







: But, I would go without him too







Together we could watch all the kidlets, if it weren't so dang expensive, I would say, hells ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 

LJ- we are excited about the get together!
Kara- you *have* to be there










I am totally excited too! The crap ass part is that I got an invite in the mail today for my uncle's 50th surprise bday party..guess what day?







: Now I have to choose(I love you all like family so it's tough, cause I want to see you all more but family politics..dang it!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
Today, June 16, 2009, the Rhode Island General Assembly overrode Governor Carcieri's veto, making the 2009 Medical Marijuana Act a law.









:







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemon Juice* 
mmmmmm










Yuuuuuummmmmm!


----------



## mama516/419

Any one else read High Times Aside from the random naked women they have some cool stuff - this month they had Comfort "Pot" Pie - which looked tastey. Any one looking to try it let me know and Ill type it out .


----------



## Milkymommi

Earth Story sounds amazing... I'm curious though - it talks about "visiting the medicine circle" yet in another area it highlights boldly that no alcohol ( couldn't care less 'bout that







) or drugs are tollerated at all. So what do you suppose they mean by medicine circle?

I'm assuming MJ is not being considered as a "drug". Of course I'm right on board with that but one has to wonder when it comes to interpreting terminology for these events. DH and I are trying to choose a gathering to attend this summer but are having trouble since we want to make SURE it's totally MJ and major kid friendly as well. Anyone attended Earthstory? Anyone have suggestions for something not too far from RI/CT that's super groovy?

OH!!! ETA They state several times that no one will be turned away for lack of funds!! Sooooo cool! Just thought it was worth drawing attention to.


----------



## Chakra

dOES ANYONE Know if weed can help with lung problems? Asthma type inflammation from pneumonia? Or will it make it worse?

????


----------



## averlee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chakra* 
dOES ANYONE Know if weed can help with lung problems? Asthma type inflammation from pneumonia? Or will it make it worse?

????

marijuana has been used for thousands of years to treat respiratory problems like asthma, bronchitis, pneumonia, etc.


----------



## averlee

I've been looking hard for accurate information, maybe someone here can help.
How safe is marijuana use during breastfeeding? I have heard BOTH that THC & other active components do not make it into breastmilk, AND that THC & other active components are extremely concentrated in the milk. Then, I've heard that marijuana is not harmful for infants, and then other scary stuff like it messes up an infant's brain development, hormones, etc.
What's the truth? Where can I find answers?


----------



## amrijane128

MAMAS! Hello everyone! I was part of this thread a while back... then it got moved and I couldn't find it for the longest time. I've been w/out internet for a while and now I'm back.

I've really missed this thread, how is everyone?

News: DH just got approved for his medical marijuana license. Whoo hoo!!

The end.


----------



## mama516/419

I can honestly say that even with no specific sourse to quote you NEED NOT worry that your MJ use will contaminate your BM supply resulting in messing up your babies brain . Its not chemicaly possble . MJ smoking - after the high goes away leaves no damage to adult brain actualy the oppiset is true , MJ uses show higher brain activity when when presented with the same images as non uses but respond in the same time frame , and using more brain sections makes stronger neural paths which increase chances of recovery in a stroke








http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/20...ard-scienti/-- stoner brain scan
http://www.cannabisfacts.ca/ -- candians compairing drug toxcities
and just becouse its a good general link here is normals state by state laws and what not http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


----------



## OliveJewel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
I can honestly say that even with no specific sourse to quote you NEED NOT worry that your MJ use will contaminate your BM supply resulting in messing up your babies brain . Its not chemicaly possble . MJ smoking - after the high goes away leaves no damage to adult brain actualy the oppiset is true , MJ uses show higher brain activity when when presented with the same images as non uses but respond in the same time frame , and using more brain sections makes stronger neural paths which increase chances of recovery in a stroke








http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/20...ard-scienti/-- stoner brain scan
http://www.cannabisfacts.ca/ -- candians compairing drug toxcities
and just becouse its a good general link here is normals state by state laws and what not http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516

Thank you mama516/419! That was beautifully written! Cleared out a space in my brain!


----------



## Chakra

Where do you buy good quality pot? This is a really dumb question i know...its illegal so you cant give me any shops or your dealers name lol.

Just wondering where you get yours and if you worry about what it was grown with????

I live in AZ and the stuff that comes from Mexico is nasty...

My friend and her b/f grow it at a secret location but they use chemicals to grow it.


----------



## sunanthem

I get mine from a friend and know its homegrown and organic.


----------



## sunanthem

I was also wondering.. shouldn't this be the summer mj mamas thread now? Spring is over, sisters.


----------



## transformed

I used to be really active here and I haven't actually been smoking pot for a couple of years. You have my support though! legalize it for personal AND medical use!








:







:







:







:


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amrijane128* 
MAMAS! Hello everyone! I was part of this thread a while back... then it got moved and I couldn't find it for the longest time. I've been w/out internet for a while and now I'm back.

I've really missed this thread, how is everyone?

News: DH just got approved for his medical marijuana license. Whoo hoo!!

The end.

















Hi mama! great to see you here, again! And awesome news about your dh! Congrats to him!


----------



## Lemon Juice

I know for sure our stuff is homegrown and organic.







:

You can just tell...once you get a taste for the homegrown organic high (hehehe) quality herb, you know right away if it's not. Especially if you use a vape. You can taste the pureness and fresh flavor of it; aromatic...fragrant MJ will not be hard to distinguish, especially if you know what kind of MJ it is..and then you can taste the undertones of those flavors as well. When you get swill...you can taste the nasty, harsh flavor of it and moan about it to your vaping buddy







Also, once you are at that point, it's quite easy to tell by the way you feel after you use your MJ. By then you'll know the difference from a high quality Indica and Sativa strain. When you use the dirt or nasty stuff, you'll know it right away! It's terrible compared to the good stuff! You can also tell by looking at it. Like dp (self proclaimed MJ connoisseur) says...if it's homegrown organic stuff it won't have seeds (only mass produced commercial crap does), no harsh aftertones, and you'll be able to see the difference by seeing hairs and crystals visibly on the herb. Flushing your plants out for the last 2 weeks before harvest and ample drying time is how to get the fresh, smooth, fragrant tasting herb...and only homegrown organic (most of the time, anyway) growers do this and take the time to do this b/c they care about the herb they are producing and are out to grow high quality beautiful bud.







:

As for nursing...my biggest concern would not be the THC, for reasons mama516/419 explaines so well...but the chemicals used on the herb and toxins from inhaling smoke. My best advice...as often as possible use homegrown organic stuff and always vape if you can. But I think that's a given


----------



## sunanthem

LJ, your sig is very clever!


----------



## barefootmama0709

I didn't know there was such a group as this anywhere on the internet! My DH and I are occasional "partakers" and I feel that our usage is very responsible. I also feel that it isn't any more detrimental that a parent that comes home and drinks a beer after work...and we're much more responsible than many parents we know who are "free and clear". It's too bad that we're stigmatized...it doesn't help that we're young parents in a low income bracket.


----------



## mistymama

Chakra -

We have a friend that grows, so I know it's homegrown and organic. What a difference! It took us a long while to get this hook up - and like a PP said, once you try it, you will know right away. And never want to go back to anything else!









I also hate the stigma - we are wonderful, responsible, professional parents. We partake on occasion, at night once ds is asleep. Most people would have no clue we even smoke and would probably be shocked. I honestly think it's less responsible to have a big glass of wine - at least for me, that impairs me much more than herb. Dh suffers from depression and chronic pain - and mj helps very much with those conditions.


----------



## averlee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chakra* 
Where do you buy good quality pot? This is a really dumb question i know...its illegal so you cant give me any shops or your dealers name lol.

Just wondering where you get yours and if you worry about what it was grown with????

I live in AZ and the stuff that comes from Mexico is nasty...

My friend and her b/f grow it at a secret location but they use chemicals to grow it.

there are actually three shops right here in my neighborhood!


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefootmama0709* 
I didn't know there was such a group as this anywhere on the internet! My DH and I are occasional "partakers" and I feel that our usage is very responsible. I also feel that it isn't any more detrimental that a parent that comes home and drinks a beer after work...and we're much more responsible than many parents we know who are "free and clear". It's too bad that we're stigmatized...it doesn't help that we're young parents in a low income bracket.









Welcome.


----------



## maymorales

I've only popped in on this thread, and related thread, once or twice in the past. I get my stuff from the dispensary locally. It seems the edible stuff works for me to cure insomnia and anxieties. It's hard for me to smoke it because I stay up all night, literally.








I need to start cooking because the cookies and brownies at the dispensary is really expensive!

Anyone experts here with edibles?
I'm a little nervous about making anything myself as my bff has gotten sick from the cannabutter she made once. The recipes online vary quite a bit. Can anyone share your favorite cannabutter recipe?
Any other edible recipe as well?

Your generous help is so appreciated.


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I also hate the stigma - we are wonderful, responsible, professional parents. We partake on occasion, at night once ds is asleep. Most people would have no clue we even smoke and would probably be shocked. I honestly think it's less responsible to have a big glass of wine - at least for me, that impairs me much more than herb. Dh suffers from depression and chronic pain - and mj helps very much with those conditions.

Ok so I was going to make a fake username to post here because I know some MDC mama's IRL & was afraid of people finding out, but your post made me think. I agree 100%!!! I grew up with a father & a 10-year-older brother that abused pot, alcohol & other drugs at various times so there was always a big stigma for me. I NEVER smoked until I was 30 years old. Now that I've done it I can completly say I am glad I waited until I could really enjoy & appreciate it. I smoke (someday hopefully vap) with my husband & on a rare occassion with a few friends at night after the kids are in bed a few nights a week. I could drink alcohol everyday even before my kids go to bed & most people wouldn't think much of it, but tell them they you smoke MJ &







: you are a bad person because of crapheads like my dad & brother giveing it a bad rap. I suffer from major anxiety & it helps me so much I am actually concidering getting a medical MJ card.

I also have been spoiled as far as quality. My 1st 2 or 3 times was decent stuff, but since then I've only had high quality sativa. I get it through a friend but if she ever moves away I don't have the 1st clue where to find more. Still niave & new to it I guess, it's only been a few months







:


----------



## mistymama

Welcome Cheryl! I was hesitant to post here at first too - lurked for a long time before jumping in.







It's awful the stigma that is applied to mj, even on MDC. I've been in several debates (not in this tribe, in other threads) where the ignorance and judgement is astounding.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone! We are going to a friend's lake house - so a weekend of grilling, campfires and floating on the lake.


----------



## NewDirections

I just read this whole thread, you mamas are an awesome group I've been really anxious due to some personal issues and when I partake I feel so much better. Last saturday I vegged and watched High School Musical 1 and 2







: not something I'd normally watch at all, but it was mesmerizing at the time














:


----------



## Milkymommi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amrijane128* 
MAMAS! Hello everyone! I was part of this thread a while back... then it got moved and I couldn't find it for the longest time. I've been w/out internet for a while and now I'm back.

I've really missed this thread, how is everyone?

News: DH just got approved for his medical marijuana license. Whoo hoo!!

The end.

















: Congrats!!!! and Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maciascl* 
Ok so I was going to make a fake username to post here because I know some MDC mama's IRL & was afraid of people finding out









Don't feel bad... when I first posted here a few years back I did so under a fake name!! I'm not even sure WHY now. I wonder if anyone recalls me under my old name - Muzakal Mama?? I didn't post super regualrly but I hung around.

We're so stoked! Our crops are looking sooooooo beautiful. We have a few really special plants that are growing from seeds that were brought back directly from Jamaica by a friend. We got to see video of the actual FIELD they came from... over 600 plants! Looked like x-mas in Jamaica, thus the name we chose to give it - Jamaican x-mas







We also have some thriving Super Skunk, Triple Moon, another which I'm not sure of the name and a NYD clone we're nurturing. Crossing our fingers for it to root. We're getting ready to move them to the flowering room next week. They could go in now but the room isn't quite ready yet. SOOOOOO exciting.


----------



## OliveJewel

Yeah that to all the talk about stigma and stuff!

I just wanted to post and say to Transformed that your sig gave me a big smile!


----------



## maymorales

just want to chime in and say I suffer from anxiety and insomnia. i have seen numerous traditional western MD and have always been prescribed various types of drugs and none have made me feel better until I caved in and sought after a MJ card.


----------



## transformed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OliveJewel* 
Yeah that to all the talk about stigma and stuff!

I just wanted to post and say to Transformed that your sig gave me a big smile!



















We need a smoke smiley.


----------



## transformed

anyone in tampa?


----------



## Lemon Juice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 









We need a smoke smiley.









There is one..just not here







OTBP? ring a bell?









Welcome to the new mamas! So glad to see more support here! Kristie...great news about the plants!







:


----------



## libranbutterfly

Can we start a Summer Thread


----------



## Lemon Juice

Just wanted to link the Summer thread!!







:


----------

